# Amplificador Estéreo TDA2050V + PCB



## Tavo (Dic 6, 2010)

Que tal gente, como va...

En esta oportunidad dejo a su disposición un ampli que armé hace poco, se trata del ya conocido chip TDA2050V, pero esta vez quería hacer una versión estéreo con estos, ya que no me simpatiza juntar dos versiones mono para lograr un módulo estéreo... 

La idea vino del primer amplificador que armé con TDA2050, cuyo diseño de PCB fue realizado por @mnicolau, precisamente hablo de este thread, que por cierto está muy bueno y es un buen aporte.

No hay mucho que decir, los componentes utilizados en este proyecto respetan los del diagrama titulado "TEST AND APPLICATION CIRCUIT" del datasheet de dicho IC, ya que no hay modificaciones que hacer.

Lo que si implementé, como siempre lo hago, es un *filtro pasa-bajos a la entrada*, pero *!OJO¡*, que *NO* es un filtro para sub-woofer, sino un filtro que corta todo lo que está *por arriba de 100KHz*, aproximadamente. Lo podrán ver en cualquier amplificador de cierta calidad, ya que es algo que beneficia a la hora de eliminar ruidos extraños, quizá provenientes de alguna emisora AM, como ya ha pasado...

Sobre el montaje en general, traté en todo momento de hacer algo pequeño/mediano, que no ocupe tanto espacio, es por eso que la placa es bien reducida y compacta.
La disposición de los componentes y algunas pistas fue revisada por @ezavalla, al cual agradezco mucho su colaboración. 

Sin más, cualquier duda que tengan no duden en preguntar, siempre y cuando sean cosas coherentes.
Fíjense que la mayoría de las *dudas* respecto al funcionamiento del TDA2050 *están resueltas en el thread mencionado más arriba.*

Ah! me olvidaba, unas fotos del montaje.


































Un saludo a todos,
Tavo.


----------



## Santee (Dic 6, 2010)

HERMOSO ! 

realmente muy lindo, felicitaciones y que lo disfrutes. 

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo (Dic 7, 2010)

Santee dijo:


> HERMOSO !
> 
> realmente muy lindo, felicitaciones y que lo disfrutes.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias por tu comentario!
Hace rato que estoy buscando un buen gabinete para meterlo, pero no encuentro nada, y no tengo muchas ganas de hacerlo en madera... 

El ampli funciona excelente, como era de esperar.

Saludos!


----------



## tatajara (Dic 7, 2010)

Felicitaciones tavo, muy buen montaje 

Espero que lo disfrutes y saludos desde martes jeje


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 7, 2010)

como dicen en aca ¡ En la torre mi general ! te sacaste un diez con tu montaje que amablemente compartes con la comunidad, felicidades.


----------



## Santee (Dic 7, 2010)

Tavo, como recomendación, ni te compliques mucho si no queres en el gabinete, simplemente elegante prolijo Y MUCHOS LEDS (?

Saludos, y quiero ver ese gabinete

PD: te quedo espectacular el estaño. nunca pude lograr que me quede asi.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 7, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> Que tal gente, como va...
> 
> En esta oportunidad dejo a su disposición un ampli que armé hace poco, s....



Buen aporte, y muy prolijo.

Característico de la gente que vive en Bahía


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 7, 2010)

Hola Tavo!
Te quedó muuuuyyy bueno! Felicitaciones!
Lo único para cambiar son los sil-pads entre los chips y el disipador. Si podés, poneles mica, por que los otros no son muy buenos para transferir el calor.

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo (Dic 7, 2010)

tatajara dijo:


> Felicitaciones tavo, muy buen montaje
> Espero que lo disfrutes y saludos desde martes jeje



Gracias! Si, ya lo estoy disfrutando, jeje...


jorge morales dijo:


> como dicen en aca ¡ En la torre mi general ! te sacaste un diez con tu montaje que amablemente compartes con la comunidad, felicidades.


Gracias por tu comentario Jorge!
Si, la idea era compartirlo, para que otros también puedan hacerlo. 


Santee dijo:


> Tavo, como recomendación, ni te compliques mucho si no queres en el gabinete, simplemente elegante prolijo Y MUCHOS LEDS (?
> 
> Saludos, y quiero ver ese gabinete
> 
> PD: te quedo espectacular el estaño. nunca pude lograr que me quede asi.


Gracias por tu comentario!

Sobre el gabinete, estoy viendo "dentro de que cosa" lo pongo; por el momento, la idea más viable que se me ocurre es hacerlo de chapa, mandar a doblar las piezas con máquina y hacer lo mejor posible... He visto muy buenos trabajos así.. 


Fogonazo dijo:


> Buen aporte, y muy prolijo.
> 
> Característico de la gente que vive en Bahía


Gracias Fogonazo!
Generalmente no empiezo algo si doña "prolijidad" no viene de la mano. Jeje! 

Pero que cosa eh, no vivo en Bahía, con gusto desearía, pero vivo en la ciudad de Pigüé, que queda a unos 130Km al norte de Bahía Blanca. 


ezavalla dijo:


> Hola Tavo!
> Te quedó muuuuyyy bueno! Felicitaciones!
> Lo único para cambiar son los sil-pads entre los chips y el disipador. Si podés, poneles mica, por que los otros no son muy buenos para transferir el calor.
> 
> Saludos!


Gracias a vos Eduardo por tu buena predisposición en ayudarme.

Es un buen detalle ese, pero no consigo (por lo menos acá) sil-pads de mica, los que tiene ahora son de "algún material", rescatados de fuentes de PC. Creo que son de Silicona con hilos de fibra o algo parecido.
Gracias por tu comentario! 

Háganlo, que no se van a arrepentir, yo estoy más que conforme con la calidad de sonido que entrega y la potencia, para una habitación/living/local está muy bien... 

Saludos a todos!
Tavo.


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 7, 2010)

al apreciar tu montaje, vi en las tiendas electricas que venden canaletas (aca asi se conocen) de metal y de plastico de diferentes tamaños en la cual cabrian excelentemente  tu amplificador, fuente, el preamplificador, estas canaletas que te mencione es en donde instalan los cables de fuerza de energia electrica, en instalaciones industriales, y se pueden cortar a la medida de tus necesidades


----------



## Tavo (Dic 11, 2010)

jorge morales dijo:


> al apreciar tu montaje, vi en las tiendas electricas que venden canaletas (aca asi se conocen) de metal y de plastico de diferentes tamaños en la cual cabrian excelentemente  tu amplificador, fuente, el preamplificador, estas canaletas que te mencione es en donde instalan los cables de fuerza de energia electrica, en instalaciones industriales, y se pueden cortar a la medida de tus necesidades



Gracias por tu sugerencia Jorge!
De todos modos, no creo que las consiga, yo las que conozco son de material plástico, y no me gustan mucho.

Sobre el gabinete, es todo un tema, siempre tengo el mismo problema, armo los circuitos, todo perfecto, pero siempre toca esa parte, el gabinete... 
Creo que hasta el momento voy a hacerlo de madera y fue.

Cuando lo tenga listo cuelgo algunas fotos por acá, jeje..

Saludos.


----------



## Agucasta (Dic 12, 2010)

Excelente montaje, Octavio, muy preciso y prolijo. Me imagino que protegerás tu circuito con flux más tarde.. Te felicito por este buen aporte!!

+1

PD. Qué diferencia tiene el chip que usaste con respecto al TDA2050 común? porque leyendo las hojas del datasheet parecen iguales.. (obviamente la disposición de pines y eso son iguales) y en potencia también..

Saludos!!


----------



## Dano (Dic 12, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> Sobre el gabinete, es todo un tema, siempre tengo el mismo problema, armo los circuitos, todo perfecto, pero siempre toca esa parte, el gabinete...
> Creo que hasta el momento voy a hacerlo de madera y fue.



Me pasa lo mismo, como no me gusta verlo suelto lo termino regalando a algún amigo y el le hace la caja.


----------



## Tavo (Dic 12, 2010)

agucasta89 dijo:


> PD. Qué diferencia tiene el chip que usaste con respecto al TDA2050 común? porque leyendo las hojas del datasheet parecen iguales.. (obviamente la disposición de pines y eso son iguales) y en potencia también..
> 
> Saludos!!



Jejeje...
Sabía que en algún momento alguien iba a preguntar eso..
Esa "V" agregada no cambia nada, solo que si te fijás en la primera hoja del datasheet, dice que la V es que los pines del integrado van como los normales (como en la foto de este ampli), y la H es cuando los pines están dispuestos para montar el chip de forma horizontal a la placa...

Esto es "V"


Esto es "H"


*Pero el motivo fundamental* del por qué puse "TDA2050*V*" en el título es para encontrar más fácil este thread en el buscador, ya que nadie usa esa V luego del código... 

Saludos.


----------



## angel36 (Dic 12, 2010)

lindo te quedo tavo....
Gracias por compartir


----------



## electroconico (Dic 14, 2010)

Muy padre el circuito.

Saludos!


----------



## nightwolf62 (Dic 14, 2010)

Muy bueno la placa muy prolija hecha eso es lo q*UE* me falta a mi prolijidad!!!


----------



## Tavo (Dic 14, 2010)

electroconico dijo:


> Muy padre el circuito.
> 
> Saludos!





nightwolf62 dijo:


> Muy bueno la placa muy prolija hecha eso es lo q me falta a mi prolijidad!!!



Gracias a ambos por los comentarios. 

Por lo de la prolijidad, para mi ya es normal, generalmente no armo algo si no lo voy a hacer *bien*, es por eso que pongo todo mi esmero a la hora de hacer una placa.
Tengo que reconocer que es un trabajo que odio! (hacer placas)  Pero bueno, siempre toca la primera parte, la segunda es la mejor, montar componentes y soldar. 

Saludos.


----------



## electroconico (Dic 15, 2010)

si es pesado hacer el diseño del pcb , aunque ya le agarre el gusto , pero nada supera empezar a soldar componentes y poner en práctica el esfuerzo.


----------



## Tavo (Dic 15, 2010)

electroconico dijo:


> si es pesado hacer el diseño del pcb , aunque ya le agarre el gusto , pero nada supera empezar a soldar componentes y poner en práctica el esfuerzo.



Si si, tal cual, así es.

De todos modos, yo no me refería al diseño del circuito en el Software, sino a la construcción de la placa, repasar TODAS las pistas con marcador indeleble, pasarla por percloruro férrico... A esos procesos.

Pero la parte más buena es el armado y posterior prueba exitosa. Jeje 

Saludos!


----------



## stalker94 (Dic 28, 2010)

con que voltage anda y con que amperaje 

tengo un tranformador de 12 v 1 amper servira???????


----------



## electroconico (Dic 29, 2010)

Hola Tavo.

Estoy usando la proteccíon para bocinas contra dc que esta aquí , tiene retardo de conexión,así que no hay ruidos pop etc.. al conectar.También estoy por incorporarle el detector de AC para que quede completo el circuito.(uso tda2050 en stereo)

Volví a leer tu post y observo lo del filtro pasa bajos que incorporas,pero no hay ningún diagrama.:estudiando:

Tengo poco en el foro y veo muy buenos trabajos pero la mayoría sin sus diagramas y así muy dificíl saber de que trata o que modificación se puede hacer para adecuarla al trabajo de uno.Esa es mi humilde opinion.

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo (Dic 29, 2010)

stalker94 dijo:


> con que voltage anda y con que amperaje
> 
> tengo un tranformador de 12 v 1 amper servira???????


No.
¿Leíste al menos un poco de información sobre el integrado TDA2050?
Se alimenta con tensión partida, doble polaridad, positivo - GND - negativo.

Necesitás un transformador de 17+17 Vac @ 4A. Cada chip consume algo de 2A aproximadamente...

PS: [ironía] Con 1A no te alcanza ni para prender un foquito. [/ironía]
-----------------------------------


> Volví a leer tu post y observo lo del filtro pasa bajos que incorporas,pero no hay ningún diagrama.


No creo que sea necesario un diagrama para esto... Son dos componentes más que agregué, no es mucha ciencia un filtro pasa bajos simple... 

Este es el diagrama del filtro pasa-bajos a la entrada.


Saludos.


----------



## Agucasta (Dic 29, 2010)

> Volví a leer tu post y observo lo del filtro pasa bajos que incorporas,pero no hay ningún diagrama.


Electroconico, leíste cuál es la función de ese filtro pasabajos? no creerás que es un filtro _subwoofer_ porque no es eso. Es otra cuestión.


> Lo que si implementé, como siempre lo hago, es un filtro pasa-bajos a la entrada, pero !OJO¡, que NO es un filtro para sub-woofer, sino un filtro que corta todo lo que está por arriba de 100KHz, aproximadamente. Lo podrán ver en cualquier amplificador de cierta calidad, ya que es algo que beneficia a la hora de eliminar ruidos extraños, quizá provenientes de alguna emisora AM, como ya ha pasado...


Excelente Tavo, Gracias por compartir el esquema aislado del circuito. Lo voy a tener en cuenta e implementar en próximos proyectos.
Saludos.


----------



## electroconico (Dic 29, 2010)

agucasta89 dijo:


> *Electroconico, leíste cuál es la función de ese filtro pasabajos? no creerás que es un filtro subwoofer porque no es eso. Es otra cuestión.
> *
> Excelente Tavo, Gracias por compartir el esquema aislado del circuito. Lo voy a tener en cuenta e implementar en próximos proyectos.
> Saludos.



Si lo leí 

Pero como voy empezando se me hace más fácil leer los diagramas que imaginar que hicieron.

Probaré lo del filtro y veré si percibo algún cambio en mi ampli.

Saludos y Feliz año!


----------



## marke20 (Dic 29, 2010)

Gracias por el diseño Tavo soy nuevo en esto y me decidi por este como mi primer proyecto!
Te agradeceria mucho si vos o alguien me indican algun diseño de una fuente como para este ampli y q transformador usar.

Felices Fiestas!


----------



## angel36 (Dic 29, 2010)

marke leíste el mensaje 23............

lee  bien este tema


----------



## marke20 (Dic 29, 2010)

Me lo lei toooodo, entonces mi pregunta seria: con este transformador "17+17 Vac @ 4A", Y NADA MAS voy a poder alimentar el ampli?
tengan en cuenta q soy bastante nuevo en esto,


----------



## Agucasta (Dic 29, 2010)

Si amigo, con ese trafo anda perfecto.

Está propuesto por el autor del PCB y avalado por nosotros que lo usamos.
Saludos y felices fiestas.


----------



## angel36 (Dic 29, 2010)

marke20 dijo:


> Me lo lei toooodo, entonces mi pregunta seria: con este transformador "17+17 Vac @ 4A", Y NADA MAS voy a poder alimentar el ampli?
> tengan en cuenta q soy bastante nuevo en esto,



buenisimo........ahora lee este tema
 presta mucha atencion al punto numero 2!!

y con respecto al trafo...esta perfecto


----------



## Tavo (Dic 29, 2010)

marke20 dijo:


> Me lo lei toooodo, entonces mi pregunta seria: con este transformador "17+17 Vac @ 4A", Y NADA MAS voy a poder alimentar el ampli?
> tengan en cuenta q soy bastante nuevo en esto,



Que tal Marke.

Con un transformador así vas a andar perfecto, *pero OJO*, que no es solo eso. Te faltan algunas cosas más.
El transformador arroja tensión alterna a la salida (su secundario), y ni se te ocurra mandar así no más esa tensión a la placa, porque "hacés caja todo" (quemás todo).
Acá hice un diagrama de como sería la fuente de alimentación para el amplificador...



Recordá que los capacitores deben ser de 35V o más. Los cuatro diodos que ves ahí serían el *puente rectificador.*



Este puente rectificador, tiene cuatro diodos internos, que están conectados como en la primera imagen. Tiene marcadas las entradas con signos "~" (alterna) y la salida positiva con "+". La negativa no hace falta indicar cual es... no? 

Suerte con el proyecto, y dale para adelante que esto es fácil y los resultados obtenidos son *inmejorables!*

@Electrocónico:


> Probaré lo del filtro y veré si percibo algún cambio en mi ampli.


*Diferencia no vas a sentir ninguna*, ya que tus oídos no perciben más allá de 25Khz.
Lo que podrías hacer es corroborar eso con un osciloscópio, inyectarle una señal senoidal con muchos armónicos y ver donde el filtro hace el corte.

Con los valores de 2K2 y 680pF, el corte aproximado está entre los 100KHz (100000Hz). Tocando un poco esos valores podés correr el corte, más arriba o más abajo.

Saludos!


----------



## marke20 (Dic 30, 2010)

Gracias Tavo por la info, es lo q andaba buscando!
Hoy mismo voy con mi listita de materiales a comprar las piezas del ampli y si todo va bien arranco con la fuente y desp te comento 

PD: Me rei un ratito con el tema propuesto por angel jaja


----------



## Agucasta (Dic 30, 2010)

Tavo, tengo una consulta. Veo que tu fuente de 17 x 17 Vca rectificados te quedan +-22.5Vcc. El puente de diodos ese que usas "consume" algún que otro voltio? porque mi fuente, es con un transformador de 17x17 y rectificados me dan +-24Vcc. Y es el límite justo del amplificador en modo puente. (me gustaría bajarlo a +-22.5 para no exigirlo tanto.

PD. Tengo un puente de diodos como los que usas vos, pero no me animo a usarlos. Vos que probaste ambos, es mejor? o es solamente más presumido estéticamente?

Muchas gracias y feliz año nuevo!
Agucasta


----------



## Tavo (Dic 30, 2010)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Tavo, tengo una consulta. Veo que tu fuente de 17 x 17 Vca rectificados te quedan +-22.5Vcc. El puente de diodos ese que usas "consume" algún que otro voltio? porque mi fuente, es con un transformador de 17x17 y rectificados me dan +-24Vcc. Y es el límite justo del amplificador en modo puente. (me gustaría bajarlo a +-22.5 para no exigirlo tanto.
> 
> PD. Tengo un puente de diodos como los que usas vos, pero no me animo a usarlos. Vos que probaste ambos, es mejor? o es solamente más presumido estéticamente?
> 
> ...



Agus, esos +-22,5 son una estimación del valor real, en realidad si multiplicamos 17*1.41= ~23.97 Vcc
A ese valor le resté 1,4 voltios, que es la caída que tiene en el rectificador, que serían 0.7V por cada diodo, entonces como son dos diodos por rama, la caída es de 0.7*2= 1.4V

En realidad, poner un puente o cuatro diodos es lo mismo, yo siempre uso puentes por muchas razones, principalmente por el espacio en la placa y la estética; y segundo porque si fuese necesario adosar un disipador de calor puedo hacerlo en el mismo puente rectificador, no pudiendo hacer esto si tuviese los cuatro diodos individuales... (en realidad si se podría, pero quedaría muy feo, un enchastre de grasa térmica + disipador... feo, feo)

Sobre lo que decías de exigirlo, olvidate, porque esos +-24Vcc que tenés vos son en vacío, sin carga; esa tensión cae inmediatamente a haber un pequeño consumo, y seguro baja a los +-22,5V...
Tendrías que medir con el téster. Poné el ampli en marcha, a volumen medio y medí la tensión en la entrada del ampli... 

Igualmente, Feliz Año Nuevo para todos!! 

Saludos!


----------



## electroconico (Dic 30, 2010)

El voltaje que tengo rectificado al vacío es de +-23.7v , ya con carga llega a +-22v.

Uso un puente de diodos RBA402 9A

El ampli anda de 10  

Saludos!


----------



## iamkbra (Dic 30, 2010)

Alimentado con  +-23v 4 A . cuantos Watts estaria entregando este ampli ?  se podria usar en 4 ohm ? gracias


----------



## Tavo (Dic 30, 2010)

electroconico dijo:


> El voltaje que tengo rectificado al vacío es de +-23.7v , ya con carga llega a +-22v.
> 
> Uso un puente de diodos RBA402 9A
> 
> ...



Que tal Electrocónico, una sugerencia:
Si es que armaste el ampli, *obligación de subir algunas fotos* para mostrar eh... jeje  



iamkbra dijo:


> Alimentado con +-23v 4 A . cuantos Watts estaria entregando este ampli ? se podria usar en 4 ohm ? gracias


Este ampli tiene buena potencia con muy buena calidad, con esa alimentación, tenés dos salidas de 30W rms.

Saludos!


----------



## electroconico (Dic 30, 2010)

Hola Tavo

Ya había posteados fotos en el post de mnicolau pero aqui subo unas nuevas ya usando la protección de bocinas contra DC y retardo de encendido.
La plaquita de la protección mide 4.5cmx3cm






Saludos y Feliz año!!


----------



## rash (Dic 30, 2010)

Tavo muy buen post, te quedó de lujo el montaje.... enhorabuena

gracias por compartirlo

saludos


----------



## marke20 (Dic 30, 2010)

Te quedo genial compañero, 
ya acabo de pasar por acido mi placa y no quedo demasiado bien. De cualquier modo con el tester me da que las pistas estan sanas asique le doy para adelante. Supongo que mi problema fue que use el viejo metodo del fibron para dibujar el esquema en vez de la plancha y el papel termotransferible. El problema es que no lo consegui aun y me gano la impaciencia (asiduo enemigo del electronico segun lei en post del mensaje 27 de este tema). 
En fin solo les querioa contar eso, repito, te quedo muy lindo electroconico!


----------



## angel36 (Dic 30, 2010)

marke20 dijo:


> ya acabo de pasar por acido mi placa y no quedo demasiado bien.  Supongo que mi problema fue que use el viejo metodo del fibron para dibujar el esquema en vez de la plancha y el papel termotransferible. El problema es que no lo consegui aun y me gano la impaciencia


yo no huso papel térmico.......... y nunca tuve problemas

Saca la copia en impresora láser con papel comun.... a máxima resolución.....que tire bastante toner...

y aplica el método de la plancha.....pero con vapor(no mucho) este ultimo hace que el papel no se queme y resista el calor de la plancha....

proba y en unos cuantos intentos le agarras la mano


----------



## iamkbra (Dic 31, 2010)

se podria usar el 6 Ohm este ampli ? o se qemarian los integrados ?


----------



## Tavo (Dic 31, 2010)

iamkbra dijo:


> se podria usar el 6 Ohm este ampli ? o se qemarian los integrados ?



Nop, ningún problema, en absoluto. Son dos chips independientes, y cada chip soporta una impedancia mínima de 4 ohms.

Saludos.


----------



## iamkbra (Dic 31, 2010)

ahh . perfecto tavo . gracias por sacarme la duda 

semana que viene lo comienzo . Felices Fiestas !


----------



## marke20 (Dic 31, 2010)

Buenas, tengo dos dudas gran  Tavo.
1) *C5 y C6* en el diagrama no tienen marcada la polaridad, yo compre dos capacitores de *0,47u*f y me vendieron los que tienen forma de "pila chiquita" que son los que exijen una orientacion determinada. Que hago?
2) *Los integrados* y el resto de los componentes se ubican del lado opuesto al cobre verdad?


----------



## electroconico (Dic 31, 2010)

marke20 dijo:


> Buenas, tengo dos dudas gran  Tavo.
> 1) *C5 y C6* en el diagrama no tienen marcada la polaridad, yo compre dos capacitores de *0,47u*f y me vendieron los que tienen forma de "pila chiquita" que son los que exijen una orientacion determinada. Que hago?
> 2) *Los integrados* y el resto de los componentes se ubican del lado opuesto al cobre verdad?




-Si la tienen marcada , esta en el propio simbolo.


-Lo de c7(0.47uF) no debe ser polarizado.

-Estas en lo correcto.


----------



## marke20 (Dic 31, 2010)

Gracias, entonces tengo que pedir los de 0.47uf *no polarizados*.
Son los que tienen forma de lenteja verdad?

PD: Si, solde los integrados al reves jaja


----------



## Tavo (Dic 31, 2010)

marke20 dijo:


> Buenas, tengo dos dudas *gran*  Tavo.


Lo de "gran" está demás. 



marke20 dijo:


> 1) *C5 y C6* en el diagrama no tienen marcada la polaridad, yo compre dos capacitores de *0,47u*f y me vendieron los que tienen forma de "pila chiquita" que son los que exijen una orientacion determinada. Que hago?
> 2) *Los integrados* y el resto de los componentes se ubican del lado opuesto al cobre verdad?



*Agustín, te equivocaste.* Marke se refería a el nombre que le dí a los componentes *en el PDF que subí*, el layout de los componentes, NO del datasheet.

Esos capacitores corresponden a la *red zóbel*, que va a la salida. Pueden ser polarizados y electrolíticos si querés, pero poné el *- (negativo)* orientado hacia la *GND* de la placa, te darás cuanta cual es... no? Todo el borde es GND (tierra).

También los podés pedir del tipo *MKP* (o MKT), de *poliéster*, no polarizados, es muy similar. Si son de poliéster, lo más normal es que lo pidas en nF, o sea, *470nF* (que es lo mismo que decir 0,47uF). 

OJO!, los componentes *VAN TODOS montados del lado opuesto al cobre*, como se ven en las imágenes que subí. *Del lado del cobre no va nada*, solo las pistas.

Saludos, y Feliz Año Nuevo!


----------



## marke20 (Ene 1, 2011)

He aqui algunas fotos de lo que estoy haciendo:









1- Tape el cobre con cinta de papel porque note que el mismo se estaba oxidando...
2- Estoy teniendo algunos problemas con el grupito de las dos borneras triples acopladas, por algun motivo se _des-sueldan_ practicamente solas... algun consejo??
3- El proximo lunes voy a arrancar con la fuente, tengo que comprar todo aun. El transformador de 17+17VAC de que amperaje me lo recomiendan?? En que precio (Argentina) andara??
4- Voy a comprar el puente rectificador ya que por las cosas que estuve leyendo es mejor en varios sentidos... Que puente tendria que comprar.. o sea, Que especificaciones debe tener?De casualidad alguien tendra un layout del esquema que puso Tavo en un mensaje anterior?


Es todo por el momento, toda critica constructiva sera felizmente aceptada!

Saludos y feliz comienzo de este 2011!


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 1, 2011)

1. Hola marke. Muy bueno lo tuyo. Para este problema, pasá por acá:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/tutorial-fabricar-flux-soldante-protector-impresos-10224/Te protege los circuitos, y es muy barato. La cinta no impide el óxido.
2. A las borneras, largale una gota grande de estaño del lado del cobre que aguanta.
3. transformador de 17 x 17 Vca 4[A] en córdoba capital, cuesta 55 pesos. de 3[A] cuesta 45 pesos. El consumo indica que con 4 amper anda bien, pero en mi caso, con uno de 3 amper anda BIEN. no tiene cortes en graves, ni menos potencia.
4. Un puente de 6 amperes como mínimo, si vas a usar un trafo de 4 amperes. Pedílo así.
5. No te vayas a olvidar del disipador, eh? 

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo (Ene 1, 2011)

Que tal Marke. Algunas respuestas... ->

*1)* Para eso existe el Flux (clic acá)
*2)* El PCB está diseñado justamente para lo contrario, para que las borneras queden bien firmes y no se muevan. Fijate que las borneras tienen una ranura de encastre al costado, una hembra y un macho, y se colocan de arriba hacia abajo, y de esta manera convertís dos borneas triples en *una sola* de 6 contactos. Fijate, sacalas y observá esa ranura, y juntalas; luego volvé a soldarla (una vez encastradas las triples nos queda una de 6 bornes).
*3)* Transformador de 17+17V @ 4A. Por el precio, no tengo ni idea, pero no es barato. Más allá del precio, es una buena inversión, no dudes en comprarlo.
*4)* Un puente rectificador de 8A. Generalmente la mayoría soportan 1000V.

Sobre el layout de la fuente, fijate en esta sección del foro, que seguro vas a encontrar lo que necesitás.

*Una crítica constructiva:* Corrés con ventaja. Los chips que compraste son *ORIGINALES.* 
Felicitaciones por los avances, esperamos más.

Un detalle: Subiste mal las fotos, las vuelvo a subir acá en este mensaje en una cita ->

Saludos.


----------



## marke20 (Ene 1, 2011)

-Este mismo lunes estoy llendo a comprar la resina y el *alcohol isopropilico* (vieja deuda pendiente). No tenia ni idea de esta herramienta jaja, aunque me imaginaba que algo asi debia existir ya que los circuitos para motherboards (PC) y esas cosas no se oxidan ni de casualidad...
-Puse bastante estaño en las borneras... Tambien uni algunas, las dos de 2 y las dos de 3, pero no pude unirlas todas basicamente porque no calzaban en los agujeritos, le habre chingado en algun milimetro jeje.
-Gracias por toda la info, en breve sino muero electrocutado con un transformador veran mas avances 


PD: Estuve editando mil veces el mensaje por el tema de las fotos pero es lo mejor que consegui, despues seguir investigando.



Saludos


----------



## iamkbra (Ene 3, 2011)

El voltage de los capacitores electroliticos debe ser de 25v no ?


----------



## Tavo (Ene 3, 2011)

Cuáles capacitores?
No todos deben ser de la misma tensión.

Especificá cuáles...


----------



## iamkbra (Ene 3, 2011)

los de 470 uf . que van a la entrada de alimentacion


----------



## Tavo (Ene 3, 2011)

NO!!

Esos DEBEN ser de 35V mínimo!! Son los capacitores de by-pass. El resto de los capacitores, todos de 25V o más.
Si fuera posible, los de 0,47uF (470nF) de poliéster. Yo los puse electrolíticos porque no conseguí...

Saludos.


----------



## iamkbra (Ene 3, 2011)

Perfecto! gracias


----------



## marke20 (Ene 3, 2011)

Es increible lo que me esta costando conseguir el transformador de 17+17v AC de 4A, lo mas cercano que encuentro es 15+15 o 18+18 a 3A los dos. Tambien consigo en 20+20 con 5A.

Pregunta 1) Podria usar el de 20+20 5A con un regulador de tension sin perder calidad de sonido? (De ser factible agradeceria un brevisima explicacion sobre como conectarlos y si necesito algo mas con respeto al esquema de fuente publicado por Tavo en este hilo)

Pregunta 2) Es potable usar el de 15+15 a 3A? y el de 18+18? ¿¿¿Disipadores donde???

Pregunta 3) Es fisicamente posible usar dos de 15+15 de manera que los amperajes sumados den 4 o mas?     (O estoy mandando fruta?)

Compre un flux en aerosol, la resina + alcohol isopropilico no bajaban de $50 Argentinos jeje


----------



## Tavo (Ene 3, 2011)

Bueno, con el tema de los transformadores estás en problemas... 

El de 15 + 15 iría bastante bien... pero no me gusta para nada la corriente... con tres amperes te vas a quedar medio cortina.
El de 18+18 peor todavía. Al límite de tensión en CC y encima de baja corriente.

El más factible sería el de 20+20 5A. Pero como decís, necesitarías si o si un regulador de tensión, para bajar un poco...

Tendrías que usar reguladores tipo 7824 y 7924 (ambos en 24V) como drivers de unos transistores de potencia, que manejen los 5A del transformador...
Los transistores podrían ser perfectamente TIP35C y TIP36C.

Sobre el diagrama... Podrías buscar en la sección "Fuentes de Alimentación", que seguro que vas a encontrar ayuda.
Yo por mi parte voy a tratar de hacer algo, un diagrama bien correcto de una fuente regulada para tu transformador. Pero no pongo plazos de tiempo, puede ser para mañana como para pasado mañana... no lo sé.

De todos modos, seguí buscando un transformador de 17+17 4A, que lo vas a encontrar...
Una pregunta: Fuiste a una casa donde bobinan transformadores o a algún local donde ya los venden hechos??
Te pregunto porque yo al mío lo mandé a hacer a pedido, a un señor que se dedica especialmente a eso, construcción de transformadores a pedido... Podrías hacer el intento.
Veo que vivís en Buenos Aires (es una ventaja), averiguaste en internet por una "Casa de transformadores" ??

Saludos Marke.


----------



## marke20 (Ene 3, 2011)

Claro yo pregunte en 3 casas de electronica y en una casa de capital que se dedica a VENDER transformadores, pero no los hacen a medida. Voy a buscar mas y tambien voy a ver si consigo algo a medida, asique no te vuelvas loco con los diagramas, de ultima si realmente no consigo nada (no me creo tan tonto jaja) te pego el grito de emergencia. 

Con respecto a lo de los transistores de potencia y los drivers la veo como una alternativa bastante costosa, mire en futurlec (solo para ver precios) que cada transistorsito ande en algo de $7, supongo que necesitare dos por lo menos, sumado a los drivers que tendrian que ser de 4A  o 5A, mas los disipadores que intuyo voy a necesitar; me parece que mandar a hacer un transformador seria muchisimo mas sencillo e incluso quizas mas barato jaja.


PD: En una casa de por aca que se dedica a vender los transformadores me ofrecen mandarme a hacer uno pero el precio no baja de $100  :S (el de 17+17 3A me sale $41)


----------



## Tavo (Ene 3, 2011)

marke20 dijo:


> PD: En una casa de por aca que se dedica a vender los transformadores me ofrecen mandarme a hacer uno *pero el precio no baja de $100*  :S (el de 17+17 3A me sale $41)



Depende de que potencia te hagan el transformador, por ese precio, tendría que ser un transformador de 100VA (volt-amper), porque en la práctica hoy en día 1VA = $1, es más o menos así.
El mío lo mandé a hacer, es de 150VA el núcleo y me salió creo que $160. No me parece para nada caro, es de 17+17 8A. Es grandecito.

Y si, con lo de la fuente regulada, tenés razón, es sin sentido, ya que gastarías más dinero en regular esa tensión que en conseguir un transformador adecuado.
Insistí, seguí buscando, que en algún lado vas a conseguir... (vamos che, vivís en Buenos Aires, ahí tenés de todo! )

Cualquier novedad, no dudes en consultar.
Saludos!


----------



## iamkbra (Ene 3, 2011)

como tendria que ir conectado un potenciomentro a la entrada sin qe esta se convierta en MONO ? tendria qe ser potenciometro doble ? gracias..


----------



## Tavo (Ene 3, 2011)

iamkbra dijo:


> como tendria que ir conectado un potenciomentro a la entrada sin qe esta se convierta en MONO ? tendria qe ser potenciometro doble ? gracias..



Exacto. Potenciómetro doble, de seis contactos.

Pin 1 entrada de señal. Pin 2 entrada de amplificador, y pin 3 GND. Ambos iguales, se repite en los otros seis contactos, pero para la otra señal de entrada y salida...

Saludos.


----------



## iamkbra (Ene 4, 2011)

y de que valor seria el potenciometro ? seria lineal no ? gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## Tavo (Ene 4, 2011)

El valor podría ser de 50K o 25K.

Por lo de lineal o logarítmico, *es tu decisión.* Yo prefiero mil veces los lineales, me gustan más, y se consiguen más fácil. (aparte, tuve malas experiencias con los logarítmicos... al no producirse mucho, suelen venir de muy mala calidad... , por eso me quedo con los *lineales* <= )

Saludos!


----------



## iamkbra (Ene 4, 2011)

Perfecto . te comento que recien termine de armarlo y anda perfecto . mañana ire por el potenciometro y empezare a armar su gabinete


----------



## Introtuning (Ene 4, 2011)

Fotos de gabineteeeeees.Hasi los que no se animan lo se dan ideas y empiezan.Yo por mi parte empesare con este ampli cuando termine otro en proceso.
Esta bueno para los aficionados a esto tener proyectos funcionales para poder armar.
Gracias tavin.Nos vemos la semana que viene.


----------



## marke20 (Ene 4, 2011)

Bueno gente ya tengo el modulo amplificador terminado, ahora faltaria hacer la fuente y conectar.
Aca les mando algunas fotos.





Aca va una foto de lo que seria la fuente, todavia no le pase el acido a la placa.




Les queria preguntar si este PCB se corresponde con el esquema de fuente que publico Tavo en uno de los mensajes anteriores, ya que si es asi, le doy para adelante!
Ver el archivo adjunto 45420


Pregunta aparte, el puente rectificador deberia llevar algun disipador??


Muchas gracias!


----------



## osk_rin (Ene 5, 2011)

tienes mucho cobre, porque desperdiciarlo!!
_aquí_ hay un pcb del rectificador éxito con el proyecto,

saludos


----------



## Tavo (Ene 5, 2011)

Marke, veo lo mismo que vío "Osk_Rin".

Estás desperdiciando mucho cobre... Podrías hacer la PCB un poco más compacta, de manera que te quede chiquita...
*Si me esperás un tiempo* (mientras conseguís el transformador) te hago una PCB bien compacta, para puente rectificador, dos capacitores (electrolíticos y cerámicos), y con BORNERAS para que sea más práctica a la hora de conectar... (las mismas borneras que lleva el ampli).

Saludos.

PS: No me gusta para nada ese circuito impreso que hiciste. 
PS2: Mirá, acá tenés algo mucho mejor... más compacto y prolijo...
Ver el archivo adjunto 11919
Es un archivo PDF. El layout de los componentes sería este:

Ver el archivo adjunto 11920

Si querés, dejá el puente rectificador que compraste para otro proyecto, ya que este PCB lleva diodos simples. Podrías comprar 4 diodos 1N5408 y montarlos en esta placa...


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 5, 2011)

Hola, Marke, es cierto lo que te dicen los chicos arriba. Yo aporto algo mínimo, pero que sirve. Los electrolíticos, tratá de soldarlos pegados en la placa, que no se ven los conectores, porque son componentes un poco más pesaditos que el resto, y si tu ampli se llegara a caer, mover, etc, pueden hacer corto esas patitas. Y con la fuente, tené en cuenta de que por esas _pistitas_ van a pasar entre 3 y 4 amperes. No quiere decir que se va a cortar, pero puede llegar a calentarse, o tener otros problemas. 
La fuente que subió Tavo en el post anterior está perfecta para tu amplificador. Yo te diría que agarres una esponja con detergente, que la limpies, y que transfieras la de Tavo. Yo uso una muy similar, y no tiene ningún tipo de problemas, ni de calor, ni de ruidos.

Saludos!!


----------



## Tavo (Ene 5, 2011)

agucasta89 dijo:


> y que transfieras *la de Tavo.* Yo uso una muy similar, y no tiene ningún tipo de problemas, ni de calor, ni de ruidos.



Nop, ese diseño *no es mío, es de Mnicolau*, lo mencionó Osk_Rin en un post de más arriba y yo me animé a traerlo al alcance. 

Ahora veo si puedo hacer la PCB con puente rectificador...

Saluds!


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 5, 2011)

Ahora que la veo bien, (me parecía jeje) es la misma que usé yo.. Marke, acordate de que las 2 resistencias de 1k sean de 1/2watt o más (las azules o blancas de más watt) porque las de 1/4 se re calientan. Saludos!

PD. Con el puente rectificador en lugar de los 4 clásicos diodos, queda más estético, y fácil de adosar un disipador en caso que fuera necesario. (ya se habló de esto en el foro)

Agucasta


----------



## marke20 (Ene 5, 2011)

Ya tengo el circuito hecho del layout que mandaste tavo, muchas gracias!
Pregunta, es lo mismo si uso una resistencia de 1K2 de 1w metalfilm?? son las que justo tengo aca a mano...
Con respecto a lo de las pistitas lo pense... jaja, pensaba estañarlas, incluso no se si voy a estañar las del diseño que paso Tavo. Y lo de los electroliticos si jaja, me lo critico mucho un amigo, era mi primer placa 

PD: Los ceramicos de 100nF tienen que ser de algun voltaje en especial?? Porque los que compre, cuando los compre no le especifique ninguno a la vendedora...


----------



## angel36 (Ene 5, 2011)

las resistencias no son criticas si queres ponerlas ponelas y sino da igual


----------



## djwash (Ene 5, 2011)

marke20 dijo:


> Ya tengo el circuito hecho del layout que mandaste tavo, muchas gracias!
> Pregunta, es lo mismo si uso una resistencia de 1K2 de 1w metalfilm?? son las que justo tengo aca a mano...
> Con respecto a lo de las pistitas lo pense... jaja, pensaba estañarlas, incluso no se si voy a estañar las del diseño que paso Tavo. Y lo de los electroliticos si jaja, me lo critico mucho un amigo, era mi primer placa



Si, usa esas resistencias, no vas a tener ningun problema...


----------



## marke20 (Ene 5, 2011)

Perdon por ser pesado pero ya que estamos en un foro de electronica voy a preguntar 
Para que sirven estas dos resistencias, o sea, en que benefician a la fuente? Ya que son opcionales me gustaria saber...
Por otro lado tengo unos ceramicos de 100nF pero creo que son de 25v, iran bien?
Y en fin... mas alla del grosor de las "Pistitas" y el derroche de cobre... Que es lo que les parece bueno del circuito que deje ahi planteado? (les pregunto porque no lo se jaja, es la primera vez que "diseño" un layout)

Muchas gracias por todo, no se que hubiese hecho sin este foro!


----------



## Tavo (Ene 5, 2011)

> Para que sirven estas dos resistencias, o sea, en que benefician a la fuente? Ya que son opcionales me gustaria saber...


Esas resistencias se encargan de drenar a GND la energía acumulada en los capacitores de filtro. Y además, generan un pequeño consumo constante en la fuente, lo que la hace más estable en mediciones y en funcionamiento. Nada muy específico, pero no viene mal implementarlas. Así que si las tenés, ponélas.



> Por otro lado tengo unos ceramicos de 100nF pero creo que son de 25v, iran bien?


Si estás seguro de que son de 25, no los pongas. Tratá de conseguir algunos con más márgen de tensión... Algo así como 50V o más.



> Y en fin... mas alla del grosor de las "Pistitas" y el derroche de cobre... Que es lo que *no* les parece bueno del circuito que deje ahi planteado? (les pregunto porque no lo se jaja, es la primera vez que "diseño" un layout)


(esa palabra (en rojo) iba ahí? por casualidad quisiste decir eso?)

Con respecto al diseño de tu PCB... Te marco algunas cosas que están mal...



En general, hay varias cosas mal ahí, y no se por qué se te ocurrió ese diseño, tan complicado y raro.
Creo que para empezar a diseñar tus PCBs, podrías fijarte antes los trabajos de otros. Con esto no digo que copies el trabajo de otro, sino que rescates los detalles y la manera de trabajar al momento de diseñar uno.
No me tomes de ejemplo mirando el PCB del ampli, es solo un consejo que te doy.

Yo he visto cada PCB por acá... que da ganas de arrancarse los pelos de la cabeza uno por uno. No lo digo por tu caso (que sos principiante), digo porque he visto diseños muy mal hechos, con las pistas todas torcidas, pads muy chicos... En fin, miles de detalles que no viene al caso nombrar, pero son para mi los que hacen incorrecto un diseño.

Tal vez soy yo el problema, que soy muy detallista en lo que hago. 
A la hora de diseñar un PCB, me paso largas horas frente al monitor viendo de que manera las piezas encajan mejor, ordenando todos los componentes de la mejor manera posible.
No lo tomes como una guía de algo, es solo un consejo lo que digo.

Saludos.


----------



## marke20 (Ene 7, 2011)

Muchas gracias! ya tengo la fuente armada tal cual como esta en el esquema.
Si no fuera por el transformador de 17+17 ya estaria en condiciones de poner en marcha el ampli!

Ahora no tengo la camara pero prometo que en un tiempito voy a subir las fotos definitivas!

saludos


----------



## marke20 (Ene 10, 2011)

Acabo de consultar en una casa de transformadores y me hicieron la siguiente pregunta:
Siendo que el trafo es de 17v+17v ¿Necesito 4A por rama o 4A totales?

Bueno cual es la respuesta a esta pregunta y que significa? Si alguien me sabe contestar se lo agradesco muchisimo!

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Ene 10, 2011)

marke20 dijo:


> Acabo de consultar en una casa de transformadores y me hicieron la siguiente pregunta:
> Siendo que el trafo es de 17v+17v ¿Necesito 4A por rama o 4A totales?
> 
> Bueno cual es la respuesta a esta pregunta y que significa? Si alguien me sabe contestar se lo agradesco muchisimo!
> ...



Generalmente, cuando hablamos de Amperes en transformadores, (generalmente) cuando decimos "este transformador es de 17+17 4A", esos 4A son totales, o sea, el transformador puede entregar 4A en una rama O en otra. Pero nunca en ambas a la vez.
O sea, es decir que el transformador puede drenar HASTA 2A por rama, porque 2+2 =4. Las cuentas son simples.

Cuando te pregunten, deciles "transformador de 17+17V por 4A totales".

Y por último, para aclarar, si el transformador fuera de 4A por rama, en realidad sería de 8A. Porque como te decía, generalmente hablamos de Amperes en total.

Saludos!

PS: Encargá el transformador cuanto antes mejor! 
PS2: Cuánto te sale?


----------



## kikoaaf (Ene 10, 2011)

Tavo, sabes que siempre tuve la misma duda, por que eso de 2 + 2 si las bobinas del secundario estan en serie, y en serie no se suman las intensidades sin los tensiones. La corriente que puede entregar una rama es de 2 ampere, entonces creo que la que entregan las 2 ramas juntas sigue siendo 2 ampere ya que no varia el grosor del alambre ni nada. Podriamos decir que se suman si estubieran en paralelo no?
Bueno, yo al menos lo veo asi, y nunca entendi bien el porque se toma de esa manera.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 10, 2011)

kikoaaf dijo:


> Tavo, sabes que siempre tuve la misma duda, por que eso de 2 + 2 si las bobinas del secundario estan en serie, y en serie no se suman las intensidades sin los tensiones. La corriente que puede entregar una rama es de 2 ampere, entonces creo que la que entregan las 2 ramas juntas sigue siendo 2 ampere ya que no varia el grosor del alambre ni nada. Podriamos decir que se suman si estubieran en paralelo no?
> Bueno, yo al menos lo veo asi, y nunca entendi bien el porque se toma de esa manera.



A ver Kiko.  

Yo no dije en ningún momento que "se suman", bah, en realidad si o dije, pero no entendiste bien como me quise expresar (error mío )

La práctica y teoría dice que ES LO MISMO un transformador de 16+16V 6A totales que un transformador de 16+16V 3A por rama.
Y si, leé bien, que dije "totales" por un lado, y "por rama" por el otro lado. Son dos cosas distintas.
Cuando tenemos dos devanados en el secundario de un transformador, en la práctica es lo mismo si tuviésemos dos transformadores aparte, totalmente independientes e iguales.

O sea, es lo mismo tener dos transformadores de *16V 3A CADA UNO*, que tener *UN SOLO* transformador de *16+16V 6A.*
No es que se suman, sino que lo que vos NO estás considerando, es que son DOS devanados totalmente aparte, y es lo mismo a tener dos transformadores totalmente aparte! Es lo mismo!

(me escapo un segundito, que tengo que hacer una compra y me cierra el local; cuando vuelvo sigo explicándote. )


----------



## kikoaaf (Ene 10, 2011)

tatatata, ya me cayo la ficha, es una forma de decirlo. Yo entendia que cuando se decia 6A totales, era que de los extremos de los debandados secundarios (teniendo en cuenta que los debanados estan unidos en el tap central) se obtenia una corriente de 6A y una corriente de 3 a por cada rama. Ahora entiendo que los 3A estan tanto en cada rama como en todo el debanado secundario, y una forma de hacer referencia a eso es decir 6A totales, aunque el debanado no llegue a entregar esa corriente, sino que entrega los 3A maximo lo utilizes como lo utilizes. 
Estoy en lo correcto???


----------



## Tavo (Ene 10, 2011)

kikoaaf dijo:


> *Estoy en lo correcto???*





> Ahora entiendo que los 3A estan tanto en cada rama como en todo el debanado secundario, y una forma de hacer referencia a eso es decir 6A totales, aunque el debanado no llegue a entregar esa corriente, sino que entrega los 3A maximo lo utilizes como lo utilizes.


*Por lo visto entendiste mal, y es necesario volver a explicarte.* A ver:

Supongamos que vos tuvieras *dos transformadores IDÉNTICOS* de 16V 3A *cada uno.*
Cada transformador de esos tiene 4 cables (dos del primario, y dos del secundario). Recordá que son dos transformadores independientes, que entre ellos no hay ninguna relación.

Entonces, tenemos dos transformadores de 16V 3A cada uno.
Si tomamos un solo cable de cada transformador (del bobinado secundario) y lo unimos con el otro (singular, "otro") cable del otro transformador, ahora tenemos 7 cables *de todo el conjunto ese, o sea, de los dos transformadores...* *¿Me seguís?*

Tenés dos cables del primario de UN transformador; y tenés otros dos cables del primario DEL OTRO transformador, ahí ya son 4 cables.
De los secundarios de ambos transformadores, ahora tenemos solo TRES (3) cables: Un cable del extremo de UN transformador; OTRO CABLE de la unión de ambos transformadores; y OTRO cable que es el final del segundo transformador.

Ok.
Entonces, como decíamos antes, cada transformador independientemente tiene 16V 3A en su secundario.
Entonces, decimos que SI NO TOMÁSEMOS en cuenta el punto medio que acabamos de crear (entre ambos secundarios de los transformadores), tendríamos una tensión del total de 16V + 16V entre extremos, o sea 32V por 3A.

*¿Y por qué sigo manteniendo esos 3A y no los sumé?*
Por el mismo principio que decías vos: La tensión EN SERIE se suma, la corriente NO se suma, se mantiene igual. De ahí saco que de ambos transformadores tengo una tensión de 32V simples entre sus extremos, sin tener en cuenta el punto medio (que habíamos creado).

Bueno, ¿Hasta acá me seguís? (si no entendiste algo, volvé a re-leer)

Ahora *vamos a tomar en cuenta la unión de ambos secundarios* que habíamos creado anteriormente. Esta es la parte interesante, ya que nosotros necesitamos dos tensiones IGUALES, pero de DIFERENTE polaridad. Esta diferencia de polaridad y esta "fuente partida", la logramos en el mencionado punto medio que creamos.
Entonces, ahora volvemos a tener los 16V de cada transformador, con la misma corriente, 3A.

Resumiendo:
Como resultado final, tenemos una tensión final de *16 + 16 VCA @ 3A ! POR RAMA ¡*
Entonces, bien podemos decir que tenemos un transformador de *16 + 16 VCA @ 6A ! TOTALES ¡*

Porque "el transformador" (en realidad, "los transformadores") puede entregar: 16V 3A + 16V 3A *Ó* 16V 6A y 16V 0A (cosa que no existe, no puede haber intensidad 0).

Por eso decimos finalmente que el transformador DEBE ser de 17V + 17V @ 4A "totales", porque es necesario que el transformador pueda proveer 2A en cada rama, independientemente de la otra, o sea, simultáneamente dos ampers en cada rama.

*¿Ahora se entendió?* 

Saludos.


----------



## kikoaaf (Ene 10, 2011)

Todo lo anterior quedo entendido pero...
No entiendo esto, aunque creo que si lo entiendo pero no puedo creerlo:

Porque "el transformador" (en realidad, "los transformadores") puede entregar: 16V 3A + 16V 3A *Ó* 16V 6A y 16V 0A (cosa que no existe, no puede haber intensidad 0).
 
Lo que entiendo es que, o los dos trafos entregan 3A cada uno, o 1 entrega 6A y el otro nada.
mmmm... Si un trafo que esta pensado para entregar 3A, entregase 6A, no se quemaria???
O mas bien, no podria entregar dicha corriente ya que la seccion del cobre esta pensado para 3A y quiza sobredimensionado un poco, pero nunca llegaria a los 6A no?
Yo creo que en cualquiera de los casos entregaria 3A maximo, estoy en lo cierto?

Todo lo demas es lo que quise expresar anteriormente, aunque reconozco que por querer resumir aveces no se me entiende nada de nada, je.

Muchas gracias por la explicacion, un saludo cordial.


----------



## marke20 (Ene 10, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> PS: Encargá el transformador cuanto antes mejor!
> PS2: Cuánto te sale?



La semana pasada mande a pedir dos presupuestos en unoslocales de por aca. Todavia no consegui ningun contacto de alguien que los bobine directamente asique tendre que esperar y ver que tan razonable es el precio que me den. Para esta semana deberian estar.

Por otro lado averigue en un local de berazategui (bastante lejos de casa) algo de $108+IVA (es decir que a eso le tengo que agregar el IVA) lo cual me parece una locura.

Seguire buscando.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 10, 2011)

*@marke20*:
Por que no la hacés fácil y le ponés un trafo de 15+15V 3A y listo?
Un trafo de 17+17V es lo ideal, pero no es un valor estándard ni mucho menos (por mas que a veces se consiga) y por eso los costos se te van tan altos - aunque los trafos lo mismo están caros por el precio del cobre. Uno de 15+15V te va a dar una potencia un poquito inferior - que ni vas a notar - y por otra parte te protege los chips, por que si sube la tensión de línea, con el de 17V te vas por encima de lo máximo que soporta el TDA2050.
Te recomiendo que no le des mas vueltas al asunto, comprate uno de 15+15V 3A que se consigue fácil y listo.

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo (Ene 10, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> *@marke20*:
> Por que no la hacés fácil y le ponés un trafo de 15+15V 3A y listo?
> Un trafo de 17+17V es lo ideal, pero no es un valor estándard ni mucho menos (por mas que a veces se consiga) y por eso los costos se te van tan altos - aunque los trafos lo mismo están caros por el precio del cobre. Uno de 15+15V te va a dar una potencia un poquito inferior - que ni vas a notar - y por otra parte te protege los chips, por que si sube la tensión de línea, con el de 17V te vas por encima de lo máximo que soporta el TDA2050.
> Te recomiendo que no le des mas vueltas al asunto, comprate uno de 15+15V 3A que se consigue fácil y listo.
> ...



También es otra opción.

Yo pensaba que con 3A...  Medio como que vas a andar justo justo, pero bueh... Si lo dice don EZ... 

Si hacés eso, tenés que considerar unos 4 capacitores de (mínimo) 3300uF, dos por rama... Bah, hacé como quieras, tal vez la suerte te acompañe y con uno de 4700uF por rama quizá andes bien...



> ... te va a dar una potencia un poquito inferior *- que ni vas a notar -* y por otra parte...








Yo si la noté esa diferencia, y MUCHO. Tengo un transformador de 15+15 3A, y con este el ampli anda "bien".
Solo para que tengas una referencia:
Con el transformador de 15+15, tenía que poner el volumen máster de la PC "al palo" para que sonara "áspero".
Y ahora con el de 17+17, no puedo pasar el volumen de la mitad, porque es demasiada entrada (o demasiada potencia de salida) y saturan los parlantes...



Todo depende. Si querés mover unos parlantes de entre 6 u 8 pulgadas (o más), te recomiendo el de 17+17. Vos sabrás que hacer.

Saludos.
PS:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 10, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Yo pensaba que con 3A...  Medio como que vas a andar justo justo, pero bueh... Si lo dice don EZ...


Dije 3 Amp por que es valor comercial, pero si conseguís de 5 Amp...mejor aún.



Tavo dijo:


> Si hacés eso, tenés que considerar unos 4 capacitores de (mínimo) 3300uF, dos por rama...
> Bah, hacé como quieras, tal vez la suerte te acompañe y con uno de 4700uF por rama quizá andes bien...


Ponele 2 de 4700 uF por riel de alimentación...y listo...para lo que valen...



Tavo dijo:


> Yo si la noté esa diferencia, y MUCHO. Tengo un transformador de 15+15 3A, y con este el ampli anda "bien".
> Solo para que tengas una referencia:
> Con el transformador de 15+15, tenía que poner el volumen máster de la PC "al palo" para que sonara "áspero".
> Y ahora con el de 17+17, no puedo pasar el volumen de la mitad, porque es demasiada entrada (o demasiada potencia de salida) y saturan los parlantes...


Ese no es problema de tensión...es problema de *CORRIENTE*! Si el trafo no se banca la corriente que demanda el ampli, se cae la tensión y se pierde mas potencia.
Con 15V tenés una potencia de salida de (19.75^2)/(2*4)= 48W y con 17V tenés 63W. Esto dice la teoría, pero la corriente de salida del chip no permite pasar de 50W (en bajada y con viento a favor), así que ponerle un trafo de 17V es completamente al dope. Es preferible usar 15+15V y cuando recorte...va a ser por que ya llegó hasta donde daba...
Por otra parte, un trafod e 15+15V en vacío debería darte 17+17V...si fuera medianamente bueno...


----------



## marke20 (Ene 13, 2011)

En este momento mi limitante es el efectivo basicamente...
Cuando cobre voy a ir corriendo a comprar mi trafo, creo que ya tengo un par de lugares donde me lo hacen a medida...

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Tavo (Ene 13, 2011)

OK Marke.

Vos hacé como quieras. Mi consejo es que si vas a usar parlantes de 8 ohms de impedancia y pretendés sacarle toda la potencia al ampli -> Transfo de 17+17 4A

Si en cambio, tenés parlantes de 4 ohms y no te importa hacerlos rendir mucho -> Transfo de 15+15 4A.

Hacé como más te convenga.
Saludos!!


----------



## marke20 (Ene 22, 2011)

Nono aca estoy sigo vivo... jaja.Pase por electronica liniers el otro dia y me ofrecieron un transformador de 15+15v 5A a $130, es lo mas cercano que consigo...Tambien me ofrecieron mandar a hacer uno especialmente. O si no tengo la opcion del de 18+18 4A al mismo precio...
De usar el de 18 supongo que necesitare un disipador mas grande que el que puse (comose ve en las fotos anteriores) asique creo que voy a optar por el de 15v.

Por enede cuando cobre tendran noticias nuevas jaja

Saludos y gracias.

PD: Como para no perder practica tambien estoy metiendome con el proyecto del ampli clase D de este foro  (pero ni hablemos de trafos todavia)


----------



## Tavo (Ene 22, 2011)

marke20 dijo:


> Nono aca estoy sigo vivo... jaja.


Me alegro, menos sustos. 


marke20 dijo:


> Pase por electronica liniers el otro dia y me ofrecieron un transformador de *15+15v 5A a $130* [...]
> Así que creo que voy a optar por el de 15v.


Buena decisión, es el que más te conviene. No es económico que digamos pero es el mejor que podés conseguir. Compralo.  


marke20 dijo:


> Por enede cuando cobre tendran noticias nuevas jaja
> 
> Saludos y gracias.


Esperamos las noticias entonces... 

Saludos Marke!


----------



## marke20 (Feb 8, 2011)

Bueno gente tengo noticias nuevas! Hoy compre mi trafo y pude probar el ampli.
Resulto que uno de los TDA exploto con un hermoso chispazo pero el otro siguio intacto, de manera que pude probar uno de los canales del ampli y suena como debe  
Mañana mismo voy a ver si consigo un par de TDAs mas y voy a revisar el circuito por las dudas, a ver si el problema esta en mi placa o en realidad era que el integrado estaba fallado.

Muchas gracias por todas las respuestas y su paciencia (en especial a vos Tavo).
Prontamente subire fotos 

Saludos,


Marco


----------



## Tavo (Feb 8, 2011)

Que tal Marco.

Es raro lo que te pasó, me extraña porque los chips que compraste anteriormente (los primeros) eran ambos originales (me di cuenta por las fotos).
La placa no tiene ningún error, de eso hay pruebas, y es mi amplificador. Está hecho con el mismo diseño de PCB que en el PDF.

Una sugerencia: Revisá bien todas las pistas y conexiones. Revisá bien todo, una y otra vez antes de conectar la alimentación.

Saludos.


----------



## electroconico (Feb 8, 2011)

Solo comentando lo siguiente :

He tenido mi ampli stereo durante semanas , sino es que ya meses y me ha dejado encantado.
Le doy el volumen al máximo con el ipod y anda barbaro. mis bocinas son de 6 ohms, la fuente es de 2x17VCA @ 5Amperes.
Lo tengo con la protección de parlantes contra DC a la salida,retardo al encendido y desconexión inmediata por falta de AC.Solo me falta agregar el softstar y ponerno en una cajita y no traer el cablerio .

Me gusta el sonido que tira con esos parlantitos 3 vias y la potencia que tira.
Lo próximo probar el tda2050 en puente.
Algo asi como esta plaquita china
http://www.wolfeil.de/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/CIMG1708-1024x768.jpg

Saludos!


----------



## marke20 (Feb 9, 2011)

Si eso pensaba hacer, a ver si no hay pistas en corto. El diseño es bastante sencillo no creo que me lleve demasiado tiempo. De cualquier modo hubo un integrado que tuve que cambiarlo hace un tiempo por brutalidad en el manejo de la placa jaja, creo que fue ese mismo. Hoy voy a comprar un par mas a ver que pasa, saludos!


----------



## marke20 (Feb 9, 2011)

Bueno gente hize mas pruebas con otro tda nuevito  si bien no revento hubo un problema...
Tengo voltaje a la salida
es como que el mismo voltaje que entra al ampli lo tengo a la salida de uno de los dos canales (el otro anda de 10). Nohay pistas chocadas ni nada.
Cuando enchufo el ampli los primeros 2 segundos se escucha bien y desp aparece la tension en la salida. Estuve midiendo un pokito con el tester y me paso lo siguiente: Medi la tension entre la masa y la parte de arriba de todos los capacitores electroliticos (que quede claro que no medi las patitas, sino la parte de arriba, que es metalica) y en todas me dio tension cercana a cero salvo en uno y solo uno de los capacitores de 470uF, voy a seguir revisando pero intuyo que el problema pasa por ese condensador... de hecho ya tengo un reemplazo para el jaja. Alguna sugerencia??
Por lo pronto mañana voy a proceder a cambiarlo si es que lo creo conveniente.

Saludos, Marco


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 10, 2011)

Electroconico, esa PCB es Dual Layer?

Cómo les gusta soldar los componentes del lado del cobre a estos chinos..


----------



## pandacba (Feb 10, 2011)

Agu amigo
No es que esta soldado del lado del cobre una simple inspección visual para darse cuenta que el pcb es doble faz.... no estan soldados por esta cara lo estan por abajo lo que sucede que tiene agujeros metalizados y da la impresión de estar soldados por esta cara.
Observar los pines del TDA que no se ve pista por esta cara y tiene un finisimo anillo, aumentar la imagen si es necesario


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 10, 2011)

Si, es de doble faz, Panda (_Dual Layer_ le llamé yo ) pero los TDA y los TL están transpasando la pcb, por agujeros, pero las resistencias están soldadas del lado del cobre (del lado que se vé) como las _motherboards_


----------



## electroconico (Feb 10, 2011)

Es de dos caras 

Lo que pasa es que cuando uno suelda por la cara de abajo el estaño pasa facilmente por el through hole y agarra la cara de arriba tambien.


----------



## marke20 (Feb 14, 2011)

Bueno gente paso a comentar que ya tengo el ampli funcionando a la perfeccion, falta ponerlo en una caja nomas y eventualmente agregarle un pre... alguien conoce uno que funque con este diseño?

Prontamente subire algunas fotos


----------



## Tavo (Feb 21, 2011)

marke20 dijo:


> *Prontamente subire algunas fotos*









----------------------------------------------------------------
Que tal gente. Acá traigo otra versión del ampli, pero es totalmente distinta. Bah, el circuito amplificador en si es el mismo, pero cambian algunas cosas.

Este diseño es con "fuente on-board", esto es que ya incluye el puente rectificador (obligación, dejemos los diodos de lado para estas aplicaciones) y los capacitores de filtrados, que deben ser de 4700uF 35V. No menores.

El objetivo también fue hacer de este un *diseño compacto*, para ocupar el menor espacio posible; y además evitar el cablerío o la etapa rectificadora que antes había que incluir.

El puente rectificador puede ser uno tipo *KBL10* o algo así, de *4A*. Ah, y no se persigan con los amperes, que incluso este puente está bien cómodo (hasta sobrado quizá).

*Saludos, espero que les guste el diseño.* 

PS: NO está probado, pero si está corregido muchas veces. Ahora mismo lo pienso armar.


----------



## tatajara (Feb 21, 2011)

Muy lindo tavo, excelente y muy compacto 

Saludos


----------



## marke20 (Feb 21, 2011)

Bastante compacto che... muy interesante!

Juro por el ampli q acabo de armar q en estos dias agarro la camara y saco las fotos


----------



## angel36 (Feb 21, 2011)

Bueno tavo lo de DUCA electonics va tomando forma te salio bastante bueno el diseño.

Subí las fotos cuando lo armes.....


----------



## marke20 (Feb 21, 2011)

El montaje lo iba a hacer sobre un gabinete de una fuente pero finalmente desisti, es muy chico. Termine encargando una caja de madera y de paso la dejo lista como para en un futuro agregarle el pre, y si todo va bien agregar otro modulito amplificador de estos y tenerlos en puente.

De paso... Alguien me podria explicar que tengo q hacer exactamente para ponerlos en puente??


----------



## electroconico (Feb 21, 2011)

Muy padre Marke.
Tavo , se ve muy compacto el diseño .Solo un detalle en el pcb que parece que se quedo el silkscreen de los capacitores y une unas cuantas pistas.

Saludos!



marke20 dijo:


> De paso... Alguien me podria explicar que tengo q hacer exactamente para ponerlos en puente??



Aquí te paso el diagrama para trabajarlo en puente.Lo adapte del tda2030.
Te recomiendo revises bien el tda2030 por si se me fue algún detalle.Ya lo revise , pero no esta demás , todavia no lo he probado.



Saludos!


----------



## Tavo (Feb 22, 2011)

electroconico dijo:


> Tavo , se ve muy compacto el diseño .Solo un detalle en el pcb que parece que *se quedo el silkscreen de los capacitores y une unas cuantas pistas.*
> 
> Saludos!




Sip, tenés razón. Vi ese detalle luego de subir el PDF pero no tuve tiempo de corregir, me estaba yendo a un lugar. Por las dudas, NO bajen ese archivo, esperen hasta hoy al mediodía que lo corrijo (no estoy en casa ahora. 

Gracias por los comentarios. Anoche empecé con la placa.
Hoy a la tarde subo algunas pics de la nueva placa terminada.

Saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Feb 22, 2011)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Si, es de doble faz, Panda (_Dual Layer_ le llamé yo ) pero los TDA y los TL están transpasando la pcb, por agujeros, pero las resistencias están soldadas del lado del cobre (del lado que se vé) como las _motherboards_



Del otro lado hay más pistas, por abajo esta toda la parte de potencia las resistencias y los capacitores también atraviesan la placa, porque es de agujeros metalizados, en una placa doble Faz como esta no se puede hablar del lado del cobre, ya que por ser doble laye, tiene dos lados de cobre tanto arriba como abajo, y cuando son resistencias normales se las pone com en este caso, arriba esta la mayor parte de las pistas que manejan señal y el plano de masa por abajo, esta la parte de alimentación y algunoas otras pistas, por abajo es aún más denso el PCB.
Y en las mother boards, ni siquiera es doble layer ya que son multicapa, hay pistas por el centro del PCB aparte de las dos caras, y por tener dos cara, layers, o Faz, en ambas hay cobre, por lo tanto tampoco se puede hablar que los com ponentes estan de lado del cobre, ya que las pistas principales estan abajo y las de arriba son auxiliares, solo se puede hablar del lado del cobre en silge layer, eso es asi
un abrazo amigo


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 22, 2011)

Guau. Gracias por la explicación. Tal vez nos muevan por no hablar del tema específico del amigo Tavo, pero gracias por aclararme esto 

Saludos coterraneo


----------



## Tavo (Feb 22, 2011)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Guau. Gracias por la explicación. Tal vez nos muevan por no hablar del tema específico del amigo Tavo, pero gracias por aclararme esto
> 
> Saludos coterraneo



Che, viste el nuevo diseño de placa que subí?
----------------------------------------------------

Bueno, ya terminé de hacer la placa, aún no la probé porque no puse los chips, ya que estos los pongo junto con el disipador.
Aprendí de hacerlo de esta forma porque ya me ha pasado de quebrar sin querer las patas de un integrado nuevo, tratando de hacer coincidir los agujeros de los tornillos... :enfadado:

Bueno, más tarde corrijo el adjunto (lo que marcó Electrocónico) y subo algunas fotos de la placa terminada!

Saludos!


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 22, 2011)

La verdad, muy prolija Octavio  Excelente terminación, perfectamente compacta, con todo incluido. Me gusta mucho el diseño, y veo que no tiene pistas finitas de esas que se hacen complicadas para serigrafiar con la plancha. Te felicito, y ni bien termine de rendir Historia de la Arquitectura III (bajonazo) voy a hacer una de estas para un mini-equipo que le voy a regalar a mi novia para su cumple (en mayo). Con tiempo voy a hacerla bien prolija cosa de quedar bien .

Me gusta mucho el hecho de conectar directamente el AC a la placa y que salga andando "de una". Simplifica el trabajo de hacer 2 PCB (para la fuente, y para el amplificador). Me hace acordar a los diseños de Construyasuvideorock...etc. que hasta los preamplificadores que hacen tienen la fuente incluida. Da la sensación de buena calidad, y sencillamente, queda BIEN un _All In One_ 

Felicitaciones Tavo!!

PD. ¿Cómo vas con el baffle que estás construyendo?


----------



## tatajara (Feb 23, 2011)

> PD. ¿Cómo vas con el baffle que estás construyendo?


Eso no diste mas una señal de eso, pero este no es el lugar para hablar de esto 

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Feb 24, 2011)

tatajara dijo:


> Eso no diste mas una señal de eso, pero este no es el lugar para hablar de esto
> 
> Saludos


Ando medio complicado de tiempos con este trabajo. Todavía no me llegaron los woofers que encargué, así que por el momento no puedo hacer nada...
En estos momentos estoy haciendo la parte electrónica del baffle... Ya tengo terminado el ampli (si, el mismo que posteé más arriba) y ahora me hace falta armar el PRE de tupolev.

De cualquier modo, prefiero subir fotos cuando esté el equipo terminado y no así a medias... 

Saludos!

PS: Todavía no corregí el adjuntooo!!!  (no tengo tiempo!)


----------



## Introtuning (Feb 24, 2011)

Este mensaje seguro va a ser edtado...pero cuando te invitamos a un asado decis noooooooooooooo no tengo un peeeesooooo jajajjaja y ahora estas hecho todo un capo en los amplificadores y hasta encargas cosas de afuera.un groooosoooo.pero no te olvides de las demas cosas noni....

ja un chiste.Tavo correji el pdf que ya termine el otro tda de mariano y quiero hacer como te prometi el tuyo.A por cierto en bahia ya compre 20 disipadors por 10 pesos que te pueden servir.hay muchos mas pero solo por el momento.

Que disipador me recomendas para este pcb???te pregunto de que medidas.necesito saber eso para poder buscar un gabinete que me ande a medida antes de empesar.gracias amigazo.


----------



## Tavo (Feb 24, 2011)

Introtuning dijo:


> Este mensaje seguro va a ser edtado...pero cuando te invitamos a un asado decis noooooooooooooo no tengo un peeeesooooo jajajjaja y ahora estas hecho todo un capo en los amplificadores y hasta encargas cosas de afuera.un groooosoooo.pero no te olvides de las demas cosas noni....
> 
> ja un chiste.Tavo correji el pdf que ya termine el otro tda de mariano y quiero hacer como te prometi el tuyo.A por cierto en bahia ya compre 20 disipadors por 10 pesos que te pueden servir.hay muchos mas pero solo por el momento.
> 
> Que disipador me recomendas para este pcb???te pregunto de que medidas.necesito saber eso para poder buscar un gabinete que me ande a medida antes de empesar.gracias amigazo.



JEJEJE! 

No seas malo che. 
No creas, que no es "eeeeeeeeel encargo que hice", mandé a pedir dos Woofers JAHRO de 6" para una *"cajita musical" <- * que estoy haciendo...

Che, medidas del disipador... Tema medio complicado, jeje.
A ver, te puedo dar dos respuestas:

1) El típico nerd que te dice -> "Andá y leé el post de Cacho sobre disipadores" (no te enojes caaachooo!!)
2) Tavo que te dice "dejate de j0d*r, que para estas cosas no son necesarios los cálculos, con un disipa de unos 10cm de largo por 5-6 de alto (y algunas aletas atrás) vas a andar bien.

 ....... Ya estoy viendo a Cacho como escribe con toda la furia respecto de este comentario. 

Bueno, por el tema "dinero", de eso mejor no hablemos, que todavía tengo una deuda pendiente, y si pago la deuda... chau asado.  (na, mentira, es broma: pero que ando seco, eso es cierto)

Saludos!! (esta vez es en serio, dentro de unas 2 horas máx, edito el adjunto)


----------



## tatajara (Feb 24, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Ando medio complicado de tiempos con este trabajo. Todavía no me llegaron los woofers que encargué, así que por el momento no puedo hacer nada...
> En estos momentos estoy haciendo la parte electrónica del baffle... Ya tengo terminado el ampli (si, el mismo que posteé más arriba) y ahora me hace falta armar el PRE de tupolev.
> 
> De cualquier modo, prefiero subir fotos cuando esté el equipo terminado y no así a medias...
> ...



Bueno espero que tengas suerte jeje
Esperamos las fotos 

PD: no seas tan vago ajaja


----------



## marke20 (Feb 24, 2011)

Tavooo, necesito consejo...
1° Puedo usar dos trafos de 3A cada uno en paralelo para alimentar dos de estos amplis juntos? (De este modo me ahorraria una fuente (no es por la plata, sino mas bien por el espacio adentro de la caja).
Mi idea es armar dos modulitos puenteados como para tener 50w+50w y asi tirar un rato. Si a esto le sumamos el pre con su trafito y fuente aparte ya es bastante espacio...


----------



## Tavo (Feb 24, 2011)

Hola Marke.

Como mencionabas más atrás, la verdad es que no me simpatiza ni un poquito poner estos módulos en puente. Creo que para ello deberías armar un ampli en puente desde el diseño del PCB, como está acá ->
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-simple-tda2030-2040-2050-lm1875-pcbs-14305/

No me gusta poner amplificadores en puente. En ningún caso (y no me preguntes por qué, porque no se la respuesta). Es solo una opinión.

Si tu objetivo es tener una linda potencia estéreo, te recomiendo bien que armes dos TDA7294, que estos te tiran 50W en 8Ω y unos tantos más W en 4Ω...
Y si hacés así, guardás este ampli para otra aplicación que no requiera tanta potencia, de echo, un ampli estéreo de 30+30W no me parece poco para una habitación, por ejemplo.

Ah, y con respecto a los transformadores... Vas mal. Nunca debés poner transformadores en paralelo, bajo ninguna condición.
Porque al hacer esto, es probable (y casi seguro) que estés generando un cortocircuito constante, porque nunca los dos transformadores van a tener la misma tensión de salida, me refiero con decimales y todo. Siempre va a haber esa diferencia, que, aunque fuese poca (supongamos 500mV) hace que los trafos se calienten, y todo va mal.

Si esa era tu intensión, me hubieses hecho caso desde un principio cuando te dije de comprar un trafo de 17+17 4-5A ; pues con este trafo (y con un lindo banco de capacitores) podrías alimentar cuatro chips de estos sin problemas.

Pero con ese de 15+15 3A es muy poco. Alcanza justo para ese ampli que tenés ahora.

Saludos.

PS: O sinó, hubieses hecho como hice yo. Compré *dos trafos* de *16V 3A cada uno*, de salida simple (sin punto medio, normal). Puse *en SERIE los secundarios* y *en PARALELO los primarios*, y de este modo obtengo *16+16 VCA 6A.* Y los trafos son de la misma marca que el tuyo, "*Rippless*", *son transformadores de EXCELENTE calidad.*
No es problema que los primarios estén en paralelo, porque estos seguro están bien igualados, y además, la impedancia del primario es bastante mayor que la del secundario, *lo que deja un cierto margen de error aceptable, no generando ningún tipo de problemas.*


----------



## marke20 (Feb 24, 2011)

Okey comprendo, habia mirado el post que sugeris hace unos dias pero queria aprovechar el podulito que tengo armado... De cualquier manera, como bien decis vos con esa potencia me alcanza, de hecho asi como esta y sin un pre tira bastante bien  y no tengo parlantes para 50w (solo para 30w). Mi idea era algo de cara a algun futuro no muy lejano.
Ahora bien voy a liquidar esto, ya compre una caja de madera q por lo pronto parece q voy a tener q forrar internamente con papel aluminio como para evitar interferencias (es buena la idea?). Por otro lado me recomendaron que los trafos esten lejos de las placas y en lo posible aislados... No se como voy a implementar esto honestamente, creo que comprare una chapa que separe los trafos del resto del equipo si llegase a ser necesario. Si alguien sabe de alguna manera mas convencinal le ruego me comente 

Gracias tavo por este proyecto, es mi primer ampli!  
Espero tenerlo conmigo toda la vida jaja,

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Feb 24, 2011)

De nada Marke. La verdad es que yo estoy más que conforme con este ampli.

Ah, y les cuento algo así al pasar: Ya tengo diseñada una placa nueva, un ampli cuadrafónico con estos chips, cuatro canales de 30W, serían 120W rms globales... 

Lo que se me ocurre ahora, es incluir la fuente en la placa misma del amplificador. Como esta última que hice y que en minutos subo la versión corregida.

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo (Feb 25, 2011)

Bueno gente, acá traigo la versión corregida de la placa. Es idéntica a la anterior, pero sin esos círculos de los capacitores.
Ese problema de los capacitores es porque no encontré la plantilla ideal de los caps de 4700uF 35V para PCB Wizard, por eso tuve que hacer ese "invento".

Recién acabo de terminar el ampli, montado en disipador y todo. Ahora si consigo la cámara le saco algunas fotos para que se les caiga la baba un rato al ver las fotos. 

Saludos!!


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 25, 2011)

> Recién acabo de terminar el ampli, montado en disipador y todo. Ahora si consigo la cámara le saco algunas fotos para que se les caiga la baba un rato al ver las fotos.


No, Tavo! que todavía no tenemos el emoticón de la baba 

A ver si Andrés Cuenca se pone las pilas y agrega esas caritas que tan bien nos vendrían 

PD: Sigue estando muy bien organizada (diseñada) la placa de los TDA 
Saludos!


----------



## Tavo (Feb 26, 2011)

Agucasta dijo:


> No, Tavo! que todavía no tenemos el emoticón de la baba


 Me extraña, araña... Vos que sos miembro de Taringa, y que todavía no hayas robado los emoticones de allá... 

Fijate, poné en tu navegador: "www.taringa.net/emoticones.php", Enter, y los tenés a todos.
Luego "copiar URL de la imagen" (en google chrome es facilito) e insertás el emoticón acá como una imagen... ---> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










---------------------------------------

Bueno, pasando a otro tema... Acá les traigo algunas fotos de la reciente maravilla que acabo de construir...  
Sin intensión de "creérmelas" ni mucho menos, estoy orgulloso de como me quedó. 
A ver que opinan, espero les guste.











This is all for today.

See you later!  (frase copiada de Tacato)


----------



## angel36 (Feb 26, 2011)

no se podía esperar menos de vos tavo...te felicito!!


----------



## electroconico (Feb 26, 2011)

Te quedo excelente, un acabado muy limpio y ordenado.

Saludos!


----------



## tatajara (Feb 26, 2011)

E X E L E N T E  jajajaj muy lindo montaje tavo te felicito 
saludos tatajara


----------



## marke20 (Feb 26, 2011)

Q*UE* tipo prolijo por favor... puedo ser tu amigo? jaja
Genial che, 

un saludo


----------



## Tavo (Feb 26, 2011)

*Gente, gracias por los comentarios!* La verdad es que "toy felí" 
Hice las pruebas iniciales con toda la confianza, como era de esperar, si hice bien el circuito en el Software, es lógico que funcione en la realidad.
Ni un ruido ni zumbidos, todo en orden, la potencia que tira es reeee suficiente para unos woofers de 6" (incluso hasta unos de 8", los tira excelente)...

Ya verán como va a quedar el equipo armado y andando, seguro subo un vídeo cuando termine el trabajo por completo.
La verdad es que estoy poniendo todo mi esmero en esto, y me gusta que se note. 



marke20 dijo:


> Q tipo prolijo por favor... *puedo ser tu amigo? jaja*
> Genial che,
> 
> un saludo


  

Saludos a todos!!


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 26, 2011)

Ahora sí! Bárbaro. Me encanta que los capacitores hagan juego con las borneras azules. Bien lindo te quedó!! Excelente tu trabajo de serigrafía. Los bordes de las pistas están bien rectos, sin "pelitos" o irregularidades.. Te felicito 

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo (Feb 26, 2011)

Ah, un detalle, para quien quiera armarlo.

No hagan como yo, que me ganó la desesperación de terminarlo... 

Consejo: *NO PONGAN* los capacitores hasta no tener todo terminado, incluso hasta no haber puesto los chips con tornillos... porque oh casualidad (mentira, jeje) quedaron los caps justo en frente de los chips, y eso imposibilita colocar los tornillos de sujeción al disipador...

Armen todo, pongan el disipador, y como última cosa, los capacitores grandes. 

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 26, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Consejo: *NO PONGAN* los capacitores hasta no tener todo terminado, incluso hasta no haber puesto los chips con tornillos... porque oh casualidad (mentira, jeje) *quedaron los caps justo en frente de los chips, y eso imposibilita colocar los tornillos de sujeción al disipador*...



No quise comentar por que iba a decirte precisamente eso .

La verdad es que te ha quedado un montaje EXCELENTE, pero yo hubiera dejado la fuente aparte


----------



## Tavo (Feb 26, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> pero yo hubiera dejado la fuente aparte


Eduardo, esa era justamente la intensión... Hacer un amplificador sencillo, compacto y entero; para que no hayan muchos cables de por medio...
Son gustos, prefiero hacerlo así con fuente on-board, me parece mucho mejor así, además que al estar todo en una placa se evitan ruidos *y miles de preguntas respecto a la fuente...* 

Saludos! Gracias por tu calificación.


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 26, 2011)

Ahí están los condensos que decía EZ: "PEC" (Perro, Electrolytic Condensos) XP XD XD XD jajjaja.
Tavo, Enhorabuena, Es un Montaje elegante, limpio, ordenado y muy lindo!!! Felicitaciones!!!

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Feb 26, 2011)

Muy lindo montaje, felicitaciones. ¿Tiene gabinete asignado ya?.

De los condensadores mejor no hablar 

Saludos.


----------



## rash (Feb 27, 2011)

Excelente Tavo... te quedo como tu querías, compacto y sencillo..... gracias por el aporte...
Lo único es que, para mí, están muy juntos los TDA... pero todo muy bien..... enhorabuena.

saludos


----------



## Tavo (Feb 27, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Ahí están los condensos que decía EZ: "PEC" (Perro, Electrolytic Condensos) XP XD XD XD jajjaja.
> Tavo, Enhorabuena, Es un Montaje elegante, limpio, ordenado y muy lindo!!! Felicitaciones!!!
> 
> Saludos!


Nop...  Los míos son "REC", y creo que es una marca mediaaaaaaanamente buena. Aunque JURO que si consiguiese todos marca Rubycon, pagaría lo que sea, solo por tener el aval de la marca. 



Cacho dijo:


> Muy lindo montaje, felicitaciones. ¿Tiene gabinete asignado ya?.
> 
> De los condensadores mejor no hablar
> 
> Saludos.


NOOOOO!!! Tarde, ya te envié el MP. Bueno, Ignoralo. 

Respecto del gabinete, es "esa cosa" que no te gustó de entrada (el último baffle que hice, donde discutíamos el tema con Juan Filas, Eduardo Z y algunos otros...).
Pero quedate tranquilo, que SI te va a gustar cuando veas todo terminado y lo oigas. 

Gracias Cacho.



rash dijo:


> Excelente Tavo... te quedo como tu querías, compacto y sencillo..... gracias por el aporte...
> Lo único es que, para mí, están muy juntos los TDA... pero todo muy bien..... enhorabuena.
> 
> saludos


Gracias Rash. Bueno, con respecto a los chips, no veo que estén muy juntos, pero si aún así te parece mal, estoy dispuesto a modificar el diseño para que lo puedas armar... 


Ah, gente, un dato así a ojo. Si quieren armar este ampli, y NO quieren usar un cooler para el disipador, *no mezquinen en tamaño,* porque como bien dice Cacho, generalmente todos los TDA trabajan calentitos como negra en baile...

Con esto quiero decir que el disipador que utilicé es justo, hice algunas pruebas con termómetro, y después de haber "castigado" 20 minutos constantes el ampli, el disipador se clava en 45ºC... Tocando con el dedo parece tibio tirando a calentito , pero todo bien.

A medida que vaya haciendo el proyecto, subiré fotos.
Ahora me falta hacer el PRE, al cual le tengo un poquito de miedo. Ya lo elegí, va a ser este, de TUPOLEV. El "miedo" que comentaba antes, es por ese diseño de PCB, que veo algo complicado por las pistas finas y delicadas que pasan por toda la placa...  Veo que se me va a complicar.

Por eso pensaba imprimir solo para este caso en impresora láser, porque con fotocopiadora no sale muy bien, aunque ponga todo mi esmero...

Bueno, saludos a todos. Gracias por los comentarios.


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 27, 2011)

> Ahora me falta hacer el PRE, al cual le tengo un poquito de miedo. Ya lo elegí, va a ser este, de TUPOLEV. El "miedo" que comentaba antes, es por ese diseño de PCB, que veo algo complicado por las pistas finas y delicadas que pasan por toda la placa...  Veo que se me va a complicar.



Tavo, no seas modesto. Sos muy prolijo para hacer los PCB. Son pistas finas las de Tupolev, pero a vos no se te va a complicar para nada..

(mi opinión)

Saludos!


----------



## rash (Feb 28, 2011)

Tavo he montado varios previos del compañero tupolev, funcionan muy bien y para este tipo de amplificadores es perfecto... con respecto a las pistas no creo que  tengas proglemas... venga adelante¡¡¡... 

saludos


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 28, 2011)

Tavo te felicito por tu montaje, realmente te quedo muy bien el PCB y la distribucion de los componentes, no se si ya habras solucionado el problema del preamplificador, voy a subir el diagama del preamplificador que utilice en mi amplificador: amplificador de 150W con STK4182II conectado en puente, te invito a que le eches una ojeada y otra cosa, me quedo sonando este comentario sobre los trafos que hiciste antes:

PS: O sinó, hubieses hecho como hice yo. Compré dos trafos de 16V 3A cada uno, de salida simple (sin punto medio, normal). Puse en SERIE los secundarios y en PARALELO los primarios, y de este modo obtengo 16+16 VCA 6A. Y los trafos son de la misma marca que el tuyo, son transformadores de EXCELENTE calidad.
No es problema que los primarios estén en paralelo, porque estos seguro están bien igualados, y además, la impedancia del primario es bastante mayor que la del secundario, lo que deja un cierto margen de error aceptable, no generando ningún tipo de problemas.

la verdad si tu tienes 2 trafos de 16V a 3A si esta bien conectar los primarios en paralelo y los secundarios en serie, pero en realidad obtendrias 16-0-16V 3A. cuando se conectan en serie solo se suman los voltajes, no se suman las corrientes como lo habias dicho antes, asi pues si conectas 2 trafos de 16V a 3A en serie en los secundarios obtienes 16V-0-16V a 3A y no 16-0-16 a 6A. un saludo


----------



## Tavo (Feb 28, 2011)

ferchito dijo:


> Tavo te felicito por tu montaje, realmente te quedo muy bien el PCB y la distribucion de los componentes...


Gracias por tu opinión.



ferchito dijo:


> La verdad si tu tienes 2 trafos de 16V a 3A si esta bien conectar los primarios en paralelo y los secundarios en serie, pero en realidad obtendrias 16-0-16V 3A. cuando se conectan en serie solo se suman los voltajes, no se suman las corrientes como lo habias dicho antes, asi pues si conectas 2 trafos de 16V a 3A en serie en los secundarios obtienes 16V-0-16V a 3A y no 16-0-16 a 6A. un saludo


Lamento decirte que creo que te estás equivocando, o no tenemos el mismo concepto sobre potencia en transformadores.

Si yo tengo UN (uno solo) transformador de 16+16 8A, bien podría decir que dispongo de 4A en cada rama simultáneamente, y dispongo de 8A en cada rama NO simultáneamente -> esto es, en una rama Ó en la otra, pero nunca en las dos al mismo tiempo.

Entonces es lo mismo, si tengo 16V 3A por un lado y 16V 3A por el otro, esto indica que dispongo de 3A en cada rama simultáneamente y 6A en cada rama NO simultáneamente...

Se entiende?
Creo que cuando nos referimos a Amperes en un trasformador, lo más común es indicar cúanta corriente tenemos disponible en secundario, no importa dónde ni si es simultánea o no. La cuestión es que: (hipótesis) Si encargás a una empresa que te fabrique un transformador de 17+17V 8A, el resultado va a ser que vas a disponer de la mitad de la corriente total en cada rama, porque son DOS ramas. La corriente se divide en dos.

Entonces SI puedo decir que tengo un transformador de 16+16V 6A, porque me estoy refiriendo a la potencia total, NO simultánea en cada rama.

Saludos!

PS: Este tema me lo explicó Cacho hace tiempo, y no se me olvida más. Lo mismo que pasa con la "potencia aparente"... Es otro tema, que se suele prestar a confusión, pero es bastante simple de entender; claro, de la mano de Cacho...


----------



## pandacba (Mar 1, 2011)

Querido amigo Tavo, muy bueno tu trabajo, las fotos eximen de todo comentario, bien compacto como vos querias, pero te falto algo, solo pusiste Duca, debio ser Duca Electronics  PB2050MF y en un riconcito o en la parte ancha de masa lo anterior más Industria Argentina...
Ja pero eso es solo un detalle y te comento algo más para tu proxima placa, asi como se transfiere con la plancha el dibujo, del lado de los componentes se puede hacer lo mismo dibujando los componentes y su valor o in indicación R1, C3, D2 IC1, +25, GND, IN etc, bueno es solo una sugerencia deberias probar

Solo me resta felicitarte por tu muy buen trabajo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 1, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Lamento decirte que creo que te estás equivocando, o no tenemos el mismo concepto sobre potencia en transformadores.
> 
> Si yo tengo UN (uno solo) transformador de 16+16 8A, bien podría decir que dispongo de 4A en cada rama simultáneamente, y dispongo de 8A en cada rama NO simultáneamente -> esto es, en una rama Ó en la otra, pero nunca en las dos al mismo tiempo.
> 
> ...



Por que no dicen las cosas como corresponde?
Especificar la corriente secundaria es completamente ambigüo, por que sucede exactamente lo que ustedes están discutiendo ahora .
Hay que especificar *la tensión de salida y la potencia aparente del secundario en VA*. PUNTO!
Si dicen 16+16V 100VA significa que le pueden sacar 3A por rama en forma simultánea, con las dos ramas cargadas...que es como trabaja. Es mentira que le pueden sacar 6A en forma alternada  , por que aunque la cuenta dé lo mismo (que no lo dá), los alambres del secundario no se dimensionan para trabajar con esa corriente, OK?


----------



## Tavo (Mar 1, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Por que no dicen las cosas como corresponde?
> Especificar la corriente secundaria es completamente ambigüo, por que sucede exactamente lo que ustedes están discutiendo ahora .
> Hay que especificar *la tensión de salida y la potencia aparente del secundario en VA*. PUNTO!
> Si dicen 16+16V 100VA significa que le pueden sacar 3A por rama en forma simultánea, con las dos ramas cargadas...que es como trabaja. Es mentira que le pueden sacar 6A en forma alternada  , por que aunque la cuenta dé lo mismo (que no lo dá), los alambres del secundario no se dimensionan para trabajar con esa corriente, OK?


En realidad es correctísimo lo que decís, Eduardo.

Para mi también sería más fácil decir la potencia en tensión del secundario y VA del núcleo, pero resulta que cuando vas a comprar un transformador comercial, vos NO decís "dame un trafo de 16+16V 100VA... Decís "dame un trafo de 16+16V 6A"
Y ese trafo SI va a entregar los 3A en cada rama simultáneamente!!

Lo de "NO simultáneo" es una hipótesis, porque como vos decís, nunca el transformador va a entregar 0A en una rama y 6A en la otra, es algo ilógico, pero lo expliqué más o menos así, para hacerla fácil.

Otra cosa totalmente diferente es cuando hacés un encargo de un transformador, a un bobinador. Ahí SI tenés que indicar:
* Tensión de salida
* Potencia del núcleo en VA
* ¿Cuanto me va a salir?  (broma)

Lo correcto sería decir la potencia del trafo en VA, pero no es lo más común que digamos...
(pero si es lo más correcto, aunque también NO es un dato seguro, porque en toda transferencia de energía, algo se pierde; y NO todos los transformadores tienen el mismo rendimiento, por lo tanto, no podés sacar cuentas seguras de cuántos Amp tiene tal o cual trafo; para eso deberías conocer el material del núcleo y la eficiencia del trafo...)

Saludos.



pandacba dijo:


> Querido amigo Tavo, muy bueno tu trabajo, las fotos eximen de todo comentario, bien compacto como vos querias, pero te falto algo, solo pusiste Duca, debio ser Duca Electronics  PB2050MF y en un riconcito o en la parte ancha de masa lo anterior más Industria Argentina...
> Ja pero eso es solo un detalle y te comento algo más para tu proxima placa, asi como se transfiere con la plancha el dibujo, del lado de los componentes se puede hacer lo mismo dibujando los componentes y su valor o in indicación R1, C3, D2 IC1, +25, GND, IN etc, bueno es solo una sugerencia deberias probar
> 
> Solo me resta felicitarte por tu muy buen trabajo



Gracias por tu comentario ParrandaCba... 

Sip, tenés razón en lo que decís, debería poner en algún lado "DUCA Electrónica" e "Industria Argentina" y también el modelo...

Les hago una pregunta: Qué creen que queda mejor, ¿"DUCA Electronics" o "DUCA Electrónica"?
Porque me dijo mi viejo que en inglés suena muy fantasma e irreal, y creo que tiene razón, por eso la página de FB es DUCA Electrónica.

Saludos!


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 2, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Por que no dicen las cosas como corresponde?
> Especificar la corriente secundaria es completamente ambigüo, por que sucede exactamente lo que ustedes están discutiendo ahora .
> Hay que especificar *la tensión de salida y la potencia aparente del secundario en VA*. PUNTO!
> Si dicen 16+16V 100VA significa que le pueden sacar 3A por rama en forma simultánea, con las dos ramas cargadas...que es como trabaja. Es mentira que le pueden sacar 6A en forma alternada  , por que aunque la cuenta dé lo mismo (que no lo dá), los alambres del secundario no se dimensionan para trabajar con esa corriente, OK?



Ezavalla estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo, yo tengo conectados en serie 2 transformadores de 24V 100VA y en la salida obtengo 48V aproximadamente. Cada transformador esta en capacidad de entregar 4A y se le hicieron pruebas con pinza voltiamperimetrica a los dos simultaneamente estando a plena carga y lo mas que logre obtener fueron 4.2 amperios, lo que hace notar que se mantienen las mismas capacidades de cada transformador de entregar su potencia real , lo que se suman son los voltajes de cada transformador cuando se conectan con la polaridad correspondiente, no se suman las secciones de los alambres de los secundarios, para obtener esa corriente deberias conectarlos en paralelo y, conservando el nivel de tension original.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 6, 2011)

Pero esa es una verdad de perogrullo, no es nada nuevo, si tomo pilas, en serie se suman las tensiones pero la corriente es la misma, si quiero más corriente, las pongo en paralelo, ya que la potencia siempre es la misma y no puedo sacar energia de la nada y las leyes del ohms deben complirse, si tomo un led de 1,2V que consume 20mA, y pongo 10 en serie que consumen la serie total?


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 6, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Pero esa es una verdad de perogrullo, no es nada nuevo, si tomo pilas, en serie se suman las tensiones pero la corriente es la misma, si quiero más corriente, las pongo en paralelo, ya que la potencia siempre es la misma y no puedo sacar energia de la nada y las leyes del ohms deben complirse, si tomo un led de 1,2V que consume 20mA, y pongo 10 en serie que consumen la serie total?



Para quien es la pregunta pandacba?


----------



## kris (Abr 2, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Ahora me falta hacer el PRE, al cual le tengo un poquito de miedo. Ya lo elegí, va a ser este, de TUPOLEV. El "miedo" que comentaba antes, es por ese diseño de PCB, que veo algo complicado por las pistas finas y delicadas que pasan por toda la placa...  Veo que se me va a complicar.
> 
> Por eso pensaba imprimir solo para este caso en impresora láser, porque con fotocopiadora no sale muy bien, aunque ponga todo mi esmero...
> 
> Bueno, saludos a todos. Gracias por los comentarios.



Hola Tavo primero quiero decir que tu placa esta más que buena y muy prolija!
y ahora te queria decir que si te preocupa las pistas finas de la placa de Tupolev, en esta pagina esta con las pistas mas gruesas. Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Abr 3, 2011)

Lo que me sorprende que este sitio haga mención de la fuente, tanto del autor como de nuestro foro, solo me gustaria que hayan publicado eso con autorización de este foro, ya que los derechos de lo aqui publicado(salvo mención) quedan para el foro....


----------



## Agucasta (Abr 3, 2011)

Es cierto.. Está citado el autor y todo, así que no sé si es "ilegal", pero no sé si lo habrán contactado a Tupolev.. Igualmente, me parece bueno que hagan quedar bien al foro, y aparte lo promocionan un poco más por si existe algún interesado hispano en la electrónica que no conozca este foro (que creo poco probable jaja).

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 7, 2011)

Es legal lo que hicieron los de Construya... (y está bueno que alguno de sus proyectos funcione )
Mientras se mencione la fuente, la licencia del foro lo autoriza. Las condiciones básicas son que se puede difundir aclarando bien la fuente, se puede modificar, siempre que lo modificado se comparta también (mencionando el original) y no se puede usar con fines comerciales.

Para más info: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/politicas.htm#4.1 (a leer las normas )
Y desde ahí, a http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-nc-sa/3.0/deed.es

Saludos


----------



## thewolf5000 (Abr 17, 2011)

Buenas tardes esta es mi primera participacion en el foro y bueno deseo aclarar ciertas dudas antes de comenzar a armar el amplificador aca descrito...

Primero que nada tengo conocimientos basicos de electronica y tengo claro como se realiza la fabricacion del PCB y ese tipo de cosas mis dudas se centran en lo siguiente:

-*En el diagrama que adjuntan al principio*: Donde estan las borneras o (TB1..2..3..4) hay unas indicaciones para la conexion en el caso de TB1 dice: IN1 GND IN2 a mi interpretacion alli van las entradas a amplificar junto a una tierra pero esa tierra la saco de donde?

En la TB2 aparece -V GND +V entiendo la parte que se refiere a los voltaje pero la tierra la voy a sacar de la fuente de alimentacion o de donde?

Ahora los condensadores C5 y C6 de que tipo es recomendable colocarlos? A que voltaje? y como seria la polaridad?

*Colocacion de un filtro pasa bajos*: Necesito rearmar un sistema de entretenimiento en casa al que se le quemo un integrado (AN17832) y no se consiguio reemplazo por lo cual me quedo la fuente de alimentacion, el gabinete y los parlantes del mismo solo debo armar el circuito de amplificacion, aparte necesito saber como es la manera de colocar un filtro pasa bajos para hacer funcionar el subwoofer..

Aca: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/filtro-pasa-bajo-subwoofer-14960/

Dan varias alternativas para ustedes cual es la mejor y como es la manera de conectar este filtro pasabajos para que funcione en conjunto con el amplificador a armar...

Espero me puedan ayudar...

Saludos desde vzla..!


----------



## marke20 (Abr 17, 2011)

thewolf5000 dijo:


> Buenas tardes esta es mi primera participacion en el foro y bueno deseo aclarar ciertas dudas antes de comenzar a armar el amplificador aca descrito...
> 
> Primero que nada tengo conocimientos basicos de electronica y tengo claro como se realiza la fabricacion del PCB y ese tipo de cosas mis dudas se centran en lo siguiente:
> 
> ...





1) TB1 es la entrada de audio, la tierra GND la sacas del mismo dispositivo que conectes a esa bornera, por ejemplo, un reproductor de mp3 tiene salida estereo (canal R, L) pero como sabemos son 3 cablesitos, uno de ellos es la GND compartida.

2) TB2 es la entrada de poder efectivamente, no confundas el positivo con el negativo. La masa GND la sacas de la fuente.

3) C5 y C6 pueden ser tanto de poliester como ceramicos, no polarizados obviamente, con unos de 25v vas a andar genial. Personalmente yo uso poliester pero podrias llegar a conseguir ceramicos multicapa, aunque no creo que haya ningun cambio.

Hasta aca te puedo ayudar, suerte y adelante que suena muy lindo!


PD: Te estas basando en la version del proyecto que no tiene la fuente onboard no? es decir, la que figura en la primer pagina de hilo


----------



## Tavo (Abr 17, 2011)

Bueno, veo que Marke me ganó de mano en contestar. Entré al foro hace unas 2 horas pero estaba ocupado y no pude contestar antes.

Como bien te dijo, esas son las respuestas. La GND (tierra) de todo el amplificador se comparte entre todas las entradas y salidas, junto con la fuente de alimentación; es la misma para todos los casos.
Si por ejemplo querés conectar un MP3 o una PC, tenés que conectar la "masa" (mal dicho) de la fuente de sonido con la "masa" del amplificador.

*Los condensadores C5 y C6* son los que evitan que el amplificador oscile. Son parte de la Red Zóbel, junto con las resistencias de 2,2Ω 1/2W.
Esos capacitores también pueden ser electrolíticos no polarizados, o polarizados; no cambia en el funcionamiento de trabajo, pero si son polarizados, obviamente el negativo del cap va a GND de la placa. Es muy lógico.

Después, en cuanto a dudas, creo que están resueltas a lo largo del _thread_ (hilo).

Saludos.
PS: Si estás en proceso de armado, no dudes en mostrarnos unas fotos...


----------



## thewolf5000 (Abr 18, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Después, en cuanto a dudas, creo que están resueltas a lo largo del _thread_ (hilo).
> 
> Saludos.
> PS: Si estás en proceso de armado, no dudes en mostrarnos unas fotos...



Buenos dias gracias a marke20 y tavo por aclararme las principales dudas, me quedo solo una interrogante como hago para colocar el filtro pasabajos para el subwoofer en el post que coloque en mi primera intervencion hablan de un potenciometro y como se conecta pero deseo saber como hacer funcionar el filtro en conjunto con el amplificador..

 Fotos? Si creo las publique pero no soy tan habilidoso armando circuitos y ese tipo de cosas pero bueno tratare de que quede lo mejor posible..

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo (Abr 18, 2011)

thewolf5000 dijo:


> ... como hago para colocar el filtro pasabajos para el subwoofer [...] deseo saber como hacer funcionar el filtro en conjunto con el amplificador..


El filtro pasa-bajos se coloca al principio de la cadena de entrada de sonido. Luego de la salida del filtro, se coloca el amplificador.
Lo que no entiendo es a que amplificador vas a conectárselo!  Porque lo normal es que haya 1 (uno solo) subwoofer y con este ampli estéreo los satélites (que reproducen el resto de las frecuencias)...
Indicá bien o hacé un diagrama de bloques de lo que querés hacer, así es más fácil ayudarte. 



thewolf5000 dijo:


> Fotos? Si creo las publique pero no soy tan habilidoso armando circuitos y ese tipo de cosas pero bueno tratare de que quede lo mejor posible..
> 
> Saludos!


Es esencial es cualquier montaje mantener la prolijidad... Más allá de la estética, un montaje "feo" siempre induce ruidos o trae algún problema...
Hacé las cosas con la mayor dedicación, y vas a quedar satisfecho con tus propios resultados.
Es un consejo. 

Saludos.


----------



## thewolf5000 (Abr 18, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> El filtro pasa-bajos se coloca al principio de la cadena de entrada de sonido. Luego de la salida del filtro, se coloca el amplificador.
> Lo que no entiendo es a que amplificador vas a conectárselo!  Porque lo normal es que haya 1 (uno solo) subwoofer y con este ampli estéreo los satélites (que reproducen el resto de las frecuencias)...
> Indicá bien o hacé un diagrama de bloques de lo que querés hacer, así es más fácil ayudarte.
> 
> ...



Gracias por el consejo hermano lo tendre muy en cuenta, bueno te explico yo tenia un sistema de sonido para PC 2.1 osea los dos parlantes y el bajo debido a una alza repentina de tension se daño el integrado un AN17832A y no consegui el reemplazo..

Bueno me quedaron los parlantes, el bajo, el gabinete asi como muchos componentes en buen estado entre ellos transformador, resistencias, condensadores etc..

Que deseo? Poner a funcionar nuevamente el sistema de audio para la PC.. Con el amplificador que aparece aca espero poner a funcionar los parlantes o satelites.. Ahora leyendo en la internet para el bajo o sub woofer se necesita un filtro que corte las frecuencias para que puedan ser reproducidas...

Lo que quiero saber es como realizar la configuracion para que este amplificador y el filtro paso bajo de aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/filtro-pasa-bajo-subwoofer-14960/  me funcionen correctamente y en armonia como me funcionaba el sistema de sonido anterior..

Saludos desde vzla hermano y de nuevo gracias por la ayuda que me estan prestando..


----------



## Tavo (Abr 18, 2011)

Ahora si, se entiende un poco más la cosa. 

Bueno, para arrancar, cualquiera sea tu equipo, con este amplificador estéreo te SOBRA potencia para los satélites!!! De seguro ya me imagino el equipo, normal como todos, suelen llevar un TDA2030 (12W) para cada canal del satélite y un TDA2040 (20W) para el subwoofer...

Sigamos.
Viendo lo que decís, necesitás amplificar 3 canales: Satélites + Subwoofer. Entonces por deducción necesitás 3 canales amplificados, -> con este ampli ya tenés dos. Ahora te toca 'elegir' cuál amplificador vas a usar para el subwoofer.

Yo creo que la mejor opción es armar un TDA2050 simple MONO para el sub, es mi recomendación.

Tendrías que haber dicho desde un principio para que querías el ampli, entonces era más fácil decirte que te conviene mejor.
Necesito que me digas algunos datos:
1) La fuente de alimentación del equipo dañado, funciona?
2) Que parlantes (diámetro en pulgadas/centímetros) tienen los satélites.
3) Que parlante (diámetro en pulgadas/centímetros) tiene el subwoofer.

Con estos datos es más fácil predecir la potencia que vas a necesitar...

Decime esto, luego seguimos.

Saludos.
PS: No te preocupes por el filtro pasa bajos, que es fácil de realizar y conectar al amplificador.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 18, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Yo creo que la mejor opción es armar un TDA2050 simple MONO para el sub, es mi recomendación.


Tavo...Tavo....TAVO!!!!!!
Hay que ver alguna especificación del sub (al menos las frecuencias de corte superior e inferior...mínimo!), por que aunque es probable que con lo que recomendás funcione, el solo hecho de sumar los dos canales para el sub ya mete una ganancia adicional de 6dB (2 veces en tensión y 4 veces en potencia) en la señal de excitación. Si aparte de eso, hay que corregir sensibilidades, vas a tener que por cada watt en los satélites, necestiás cuatro o mas watts en el sub. Si bien esto no es "muy cierto" por que el nivel de los graves no es muy alto, cuando le ponga un punchi-punchi pesadito...le va a recortar el sub antes que los satélites y se va a escuchar maaaaaal!
Al menos ponele un puente con dos TDA2050....pero si el sub es medio ped0rr0...bue...tal vez zafe con un solo TDA2050, aunque entonces los satélites van a estar excedidos en la potencia disponible y podrías usar un TDA mas chico...


----------



## Tavo (Abr 18, 2011)

Edu... Edu... EDUARDO!!! 

Dónde viste algún 2.1 de PC que se banque la potencia de 2 TDA2050 en puente???   

Ni loco!! Ya me imagino que el parlante del sub debe ser de... no más de 5 pulgadas!!!
Un "parlantito" de esos se banca A GRITOS 30W, y es una exageración!

Yo también pensé, que para los satélites... este amplificador es demasiado!! He visto los 2.1 "normales" y usan (como decía antes) 1 TDA2030 para cada canal (satélite) y 1 TDA2040 para el sub!

Pero bueno, todavía no tengo la bola de cristal para ver el equipo y armarlo de la mejor manera!

Esperemos que TheWolf ponga más datos, y vemos.

Saludos.


----------



## thewolf5000 (Abr 18, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Necesito que me digas algunos datos:
> 1) La fuente de alimentación del equipo dañado, funciona?
> 2) Que parlantes (diámetro en pulgadas/centímetros) tienen los satélites.
> 3) Que parlante (diámetro en pulgadas/centímetros) tiene el subwoofer.
> ...



Bueno en respuesta a tus preguntas..

1) Si, la fuente de alimentacion del equipo funciona.. Cuando te refieres a la fuente te refieres al transformador? De ser asi si funciona..

2) Los parlantes son tres mini- satelites en cada uno de los gabinetes el diametro es de 4cm cada uno.. 

3) El subwoofer tiene un diametro nominal de 12.4cm

Adjunto fotografia de el transformador, satelites o parlantes asi como del subwoofer...













Saludos y gracias por tomarse la molestia de ayudarme...


----------



## tatajara (Abr 18, 2011)

mmm asi de pequeños o veo mal
de que potencia son?
saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 18, 2011)

Muy pequeños altavoces... Quizás se quemen con el 2030. Yo le pondría a los satélites el TDA2005 y al Sub el TDA2050.

Si le quiere dar rosca al sub, que le de!!!

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 18, 2011)

Naaaaaaaaaaa!!!!! Para eso "cositos" hacete el ampli 2.1 con el TDA7377 de mnicolau y no le des mas vueltas!!!! Con el TDA2050 vas a dejar los conos clavados en la pared de tu casa


----------



## thewolf5000 (Abr 18, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Naaaaaaaaaaa!!!!! Para eso "cositos" hacete el ampli 2.1 con el TDA7377 de mnicolau y no le des mas vueltas!!!! Con el TDA2050 vas a dejar los conos clavados en la pared de tu casa



No influye en nada que sean tres satelites por gabinete osea en total hay que alimentar 6 satelites de 4cm cada uno...?

En el buscador puedo conseguir el amplificador con TDA7377 de mnicolau?

Saludos!


----------



## tatajara (Abr 18, 2011)

> No influye en nada que sean tres satelites por gabinete osea en total hay que alimentar 6 satelites de 4cm cada uno...?
> 
> En el buscador puedo conseguir el amplificador con TDA7377 de mnicolau?
> 
> Saludos!


No hay problemas, alimenta un satélite con un canal y el otro con el otro canal, mide la impedancia de cada satelite 

Búscalo que está en el foro 



> Con el TDA2050 vas a dejar los conos clavados en la pared de tu casa





saludos tatajara


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 18, 2011)

No habria que medir la tension de la fuente de alimentación antes de elegir el TDA que le vaya?


----------



## thewolf5000 (Abr 18, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> No habria que medir la tension de la fuente de alimentación antes de elegir el TDA que le vaya?



Buena acotacion ya medi la tension de el transformador y el mismo tiene tres cables dos amarillos y uno negro... Imagino los amarillos son la salida de tension en uno mido 14V y en el otro mido 13.6V...

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 18, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:
			
		

> No habria que medir la tension de la fuente de alimentación antes de elegir el TDA que le vaya?


Seguro que sí, pero de la serie 737X hay versiones para muchas tensiones diferentes y son compatibles pin a pin 


thewolf5000 dijo:


> Buena acotacion ya medi la tension de el transformador y el mismo tiene tres cables dos amarillos y uno negro... Imagino los amarillos son la salida de tension en uno mido 14V y en el otro mido 13.6V...


Es demasiada tensión, aún en la rama de 13.6V...pero un par de diodos en serie y queda en un valor "razonable", y si nó, mejor usar un TDA7379 que aguanta hasta 22V


----------



## tatajara (Abr 18, 2011)

Si peroo cuanto amperaje tira ese trafo, porque de voltaje anda bien pero no se sabe la intensidad

Saludos


----------



## thewolf5000 (Abr 18, 2011)

tatajara dijo:


> Si peroo cuanto amperaje tira ese trafo, porque de voltaje anda bien pero no se sabe la intensidad
> 
> Saludos



Como se mide el amperaje? Dime y lo mido a ver cuanto da...

Saludos


----------



## tatajara (Abr 18, 2011)

fijate en el post como obtener algunos datos de los transformadores
saludos


----------



## Tavo (Abr 18, 2011)

tatajara dijo:


> fijate en el post como obtener algunos datos de los transformadores
> saludos



Naaa dejate de jod*** .
Es muy simple, se usa el medidor especial más tecnológico y antiguo: Ojímetro.

Podrías poner un objeto de referencia al lado del transformador, cuando saques la foto. Entonces así podemos deducir el tamaño aproximado...
Ese trafo no tira más de 2 / 2,5A...

La recomendación de EZ es buena, este ampli es demasiado para tus parlantes.
Fijate el TDA7379, que es compatible pin a pin con el TDA7377 de Mnicolau.

LINK: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7377-preamplificadores-vumetro-pcbs-11325/

Saludos.

PS: Este hilo ya se fue al diablo con el tema...


----------



## osk_rin (Abr 18, 2011)

compañero, thewolf5000 
siguiendo con las recomendaciones de los demas compañeros, yo creo que seria conveniente el observar, el circuito que originalmente traé el 2.1, y de ahi sacar la señal que entraba a los pequeños amplificadores, para conectarlos a las entradas de el nuevo amplificador, creo que seria muy buena idea porque, esas señales ya estan filtradas para los medios y los bajos 
bueno esa es mi opinion, 
y si no puedes identificar cuales son las señales de entrada al circuito amplificador, pues toma unas fotografias de el circuito (que sean de buena calidad) y te ayudamos  vale 
una cosa mas esta vercion del tda 7377 te serviria perfecto      Amplificador con TDA7377 Stereo-Bridge.zip

saludos


----------



## thewolf5000 (Abr 19, 2011)

osk_rin dijo:


> compañero, thewolf5000
> siguiendo con las recomendaciones de los demas compañeros, yo creo que seria conveniente el observar, el circuito que originalmente traé el 2.1, y de ahi sacar la señal que entraba a los pequeños amplificadores, para conectarlos a las entradas de el nuevo amplificador, creo que seria muy buena idea porque, esas señales ya estan filtradas para los medios y los bajos
> bueno esa es mi opinion,
> y si no puedes identificar cuales son las señales de entrada al circuito amplificador, pues toma unas fotografias de el circuito (que sean de buena calidad) y te ayudamos  vale
> ...




El equipo trabajaba con un integrado AN17832A aca esta el datasheet del mismo  

http://datasheetz.com/data/Integrated Circuits (ICs)/Amplifiers - Audio/AN17832A-datasheetz.html

Medi la impedancia general de cada gabinete con los tres satelites de 4cm de diametro cada uno y es de 8Ω para cada gabinete...

Una pregunta este amplificador https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7377-preamplificadores-vumetro-pcbs-11325/ sirve para alimentar los satelites y el sub?

Saludos..

P.D: Ya se me sali BASTANTE del hilo del post  pero al aclararme esta duda me ire al otro post a ver como comienzo con el armado de aquel proyecto en caso de que me sirva..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 19, 2011)

thewolf5000 dijo:


> Una pregunta este amplificador https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7377-preamplificadores-vumetro-pcbs-11325/ sirve para alimentar los satelites y el sub?


Así es. Hay una versión que hizo Mariano que permite manejar el subwoofer y los dos satélites con un único chip. El PCB es muy pequeño y funciona a la perfección, y solo requiere una fuente de alimentación de 12V (o hasta 18V en CC).
La impedancia de los satélites tuyos es un poco alta, pero dado el tamaño de esos parlantes....no te preocupés demasiado.

Y sí, seguí en el tema del 7377 por que acá ya estás completamente desubicado...


----------



## thewolf5000 (Abr 19, 2011)

Muchisimas gracias a todos por su ayuda de verdad agradecido...

Saludos desde vzla ..! 



ezavalla dijo:


> Así es. Hay una versión que hizo Mariano que permite manejar el subwoofer y los dos satélites con un único chip. El PCB es muy pequeño y funciona a la perfección, y solo requiere una fuente de alimentación de 12V (o hasta 18V en CC).
> La impedancia de los satélites tuyos es un poco alta, pero dado el tamaño de esos parlantes....no te preocupés demasiado.
> 
> Y sí, seguí en el tema del 7377 por que acá ya estás completamente desubicado...



Buenos dias viejo espero estes bien queria hacerte una pregunta en el post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7377-preamplificadores-vumetro-pcbs-11325/ existen varios proyectos de amplificador me podrias decir exactamente cual me puede servir para mis fines...

Aparte la alimentacion va directa del transformador o debo hacer una fuente de alimentacion aparte...

Espero me puedas ayudar..

Saludos


----------



## tatajara (Abr 19, 2011)

> Naaa dejate de jod*** .
> Es muy simple, se usa el medidor especial más tecnológico y antiguo: Ojímetro.



 bueno tus estas mas modernizado 

Bueno sigamos con el tema que se fue mucho 
Saludos


----------



## exesoad (May 2, 2011)

buenas noches tavo, te comento que luego de pedir ayuda con el stk435 que tengo armado y no conseguirla, me voy a dedicar a armar este ampli que la verdad que de lo que he visto es lo mas lindo por muchas razones, bastante fasil de armar, barato, y buena potencia principalmente

lo que te queria comentar es que buscando como armar un puente para la fuente, me encontre con que los que se recomiendan son de 4700 uF y aca en gualeguaychu, la verdad, estamos muy pobres en el tema "electronica" al punto de haber tenido que hacerme traer los 2050 de bsas y no los consigo, los que consigo son de 2200, vos que me decis? y por otro lado, sin tener que hacerlo hacer, el trafo mas cercano en potencia y voltage es de 15 - 15 3A 

bueno sin mas, te mando un saludo, y si tenes alguna duda en cuanto a algo en lo que te pueda ser util, pregunta nomas  soy tecnico en seguridad electronica 

Exequiel Irazabal


----------



## Tavo (May 3, 2011)

exesoad dijo:


> buenas noches tavo, te comento que luego de pedir ayuda con el stk435 que tengo armado y no conseguirla, me voy a dedicar a armar este ampli que la verdad que de lo que he visto es lo mas lindo por muchas razones, bastante fasil de armar, barato, y buena potencia principalmente
> 
> lo que te queria comentar es que buscando como armar un puente para la fuente, me encontre con que los que se recomiendan son de 4700 uF y aca en gualeguaychu, la verdad, estamos muy pobres en el tema "electronica" al punto de haber tenido que hacerme traer los 2050 de bsas y no los consigo, los que consigo son de 2200, vos que me decis? y por otro lado, sin tener que hacerlo hacer, el trafo mas cercano en potencia y voltage es de 15 - 15 3A
> 
> ...



Buenas.

Mmm, creo que jamás vi el TDA2200 ... 

Respecto al transformador, va a andar bien, pero no esperes la potencia indicada, con esa tensión vas a tener algo como 20W rms máx (quizá un poco más).
Lo ideal es alimentar este bicho con +-22Vcc o por ahí, para sacarle provecho. 

Si estás decidido a hacerlo, hacelo no más que funciona seguro. Lo que si, los chips son TDA2050, 2040, o 2030. Son esos los posibles "reemplazos". (sabiendo que son los tres de diferente potencia).

Saludos.


----------



## marke20 (May 3, 2011)

exesoad dijo:


> buenas noches tavo, te comento que luego de pedir ayuda con el stk435 que tengo armado y no conseguirla, me voy a dedicar a armar este ampli que la verdad que de lo que he visto es lo mas lindo por muchas razones, bastante fasil de armar, barato, y buena potencia principalmente
> 
> lo que te queria comentar es que buscando como armar un puente para la fuente, me encontre con que los que se recomiendan son de 4700 uF y aca en gualeguaychu, la verdad, estamos muy pobres en el tema "electronica" al punto de haber tenido que hacerme traer los 2050 de bsas y no los consigo, los que consigo son de 2200, vos que me decis? y por otro lado, sin tener que hacerlo hacer, el trafo mas cercano en potencia y voltage es de 15 - 15 3A
> 
> ...



Creo que con 2200 se referia a que consigue Capacitores de 2200uf nomas... Claro que sirven pero en vez de colocar uno por rama (2 en total) deberias colocar 2 por rama (4 en total) o quizas mas... esto se lo dejo a  Tavo.

Por el trafo de 15+15 no te hagas drama, si bien no vas a llegar al maximo de potencia te va  a sonar muy bien! El  mio lo hize con ese mismo trafo y 0 problemas, muy contento con el sonido!


----------



## Tavo (May 3, 2011)

marke20 dijo:


> Creo que con 2200 se referia a que consigue Capacitores de 2200uf nomas... Claro que sirven pero en vez de colocar uno por rama (2 en total) deberias colocar 2 por rama (4 en total) o quizas mas... *esto se lo dejo a  Tavo.*



No hay problema, no dudes en responder una pregunta tan _pava_ como esa. 
Si yo en algún momento (si mal no recuerdo) recomendé un cap de 4700µF por rama (2 en total), es lógico que si no se dispone de capacitores de dicho valor, se debería aproximar al valor, poniendo varios en paralelo...
Si solo conseguís de 2200x35V, comprá cuatro; poné *dos por rama.* Igualmente la teoría (muy correcta) dice que es mejor colocar más capacitores pequeños en paralelo que uno gigante... (buscar info en _thread_ de Fogonazo: Fuentes de alimentación para audio).



marke20 dijo:


> Por el trafo de 15+15 no te hagas drama, si bien no vas a llegar al maximo de potencia te va  a sonar muy bien! El  mio lo hize con ese mismo trafo y 0 problemas, muy contento con el sonido!


Si, por el transformador no te hagas problemas, que vas a andar bien con esa tensión. Lo que si, fijate que por lo menos tengas 3A. (serían 1,5A para cada canal...)

Armalo tranqui, que no falla y arranca a la primera si se montó o consciencia. 

Saludos gente!


----------



## exesoad (May 4, 2011)

muchas gracias por sacarme de la duda tavo...perdon pero me exprese mal en el  me olvide de poner que hablaba de los capacitores  bueno seguire con el armado y segura, pero seguramente que te voy a volver a molestar, por que tengo que refrescar muchas cosas que ya he olvidado con el paso del tiempo... saludos cordiales a todos

Exequiel Irazabal


----------



## Tavo (May 5, 2011)

No hay problemas, con gusto respondemos dudas. 

Saludos.


----------



## electroo (May 31, 2011)

justo lo que buscaba que bueno te quedooo! voy a empezar a armar el ampli con los tda y despues voy viendo las otras partes ya que no tengo mucho conocimiento! espero que salga todo bien! cuanto es el precio de los tda ? tambien queria saber de cuanto es la medida de pcb ?


----------



## Tavo (May 31, 2011)

electroo dijo:


> justo lo que buscaba que bueno te quedooo! voy a empezar a armar el ampli con los tda y despues voy viendo las otras partes ya que no tengo mucho conocimiento! espero que salga todo bien! cuanto es el precio de los tda ? tambien queria saber de cuanto es la medida de pcb ?


Hola, que tal. Bienvenido al foro.

Me alegro que te sirva.
El precio de los TDA2050 es muy relativo, todo depende el lugar donde compres y demás cosas. Por ejemplo, el último que compré fué hace más de 2 meses, en aquel momento estaba a $7 el original, pero ahora no tengo ni idea, calculo que debe andar por los $9.
Tratá de que sea original. Los falsificados andan, pero la verdad no es lo mismo. En una vuelta mandé a un amigo (que no sabe nada de electrónica) a comprar estos chips, trajo 4, de los cuales solo andaba 1 (todos probados en la misma placa). 

La medida del PCB no la se exactamente, pero si imprimís el documento PDF en tamaño 100% te vas a dar cuenta. Está justo a tamaño real, no es necesario redimensionar.

El montaje es fácil, no creo que tengas muchas dudas. De cualquier manera, consultá si hay algo que no entendés.

Saludos.


----------



## electroo (May 31, 2011)

me gustaria saber que me recomendarias para 2 cajas y un sub y recomendarias las pulgadas ya que no los tengo armados ... gracias!



Tavo dijo:


> Hola, que tal. Bienvenido al foro.
> 
> Me alegro que te sirva.
> El precio de los TDA2050 es muy relativo, todo depende el lugar donde compres y demás cosas. Por ejemplo, el último que compré fué hace más de 2 meses, en aquel momento estaba a $7 el original, pero ahora no tengo ni idea, calculo que debe andar por los $9.
> ...



bueno muchas gracias por la respuesta no la habia visto y comente otra ves!  
voy a ver si consigo los originales, sobre el precio pense que eran mas caros! 
voy a seguir los pasos que me dijiste... 
muchisimas gracias..luego estare comentando a ver como salio todo y subiendo fotos! 

me puedo conectar con vos desde otro lado para una colsulta a parte ? 


saludos!


----------



## tatajara (May 31, 2011)

> me gustaria saber que me recomendarias para 2 cajas y un sub y recomendarias las pulgadas ya que no los tengo armados ... gracias!


Mira por lo que se comento acá andaría con 6 y 8 pulgadas, eso estaría bien 
Saludos


----------



## electroo (May 31, 2011)

tatajara dijo:


> Mira por lo que se comento acá andaría con 6 y 8 pulgadas, eso estaría bien
> Saludos



gracias rey..!  si hago dos cajas con parlantes de 8 y una bocina como los tirara ? y si le podría agregar mas o uno de 6.5" tambien


----------



## Tavo (Jun 1, 2011)

electroo dijo:


> me puedo conectar con vos desde otro lado para una colsulta a parte?


Nop, lamentablemente esto no es posible, porque no me gusta responder ningún tipo de pregunta en privado, a menos que sea algo personal. Lo hago así porque si te respondo por cualquier otro medio, los otros foreros se pierden la información, es por eso que está prohibido decir "escribime a mi cuenta fulanito@noleílaspolíticasdelforo.com"

Se entiende?
---------------------------------------

Dos baffles con woofers de 8" pueden funcionar bien, más no.

Saludos.


----------



## electroo (Jun 1, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Nop, lamentablemente esto no es posible, porque no me gusta responder ningún tipo de pregunta en privado, a menos que sea algo personal. Lo hago así porque si te respondo por cualquier otro medio, los otros foreros se pierden la información, es por eso que está prohibido decir "escribime a mi cuenta fulanito@noleílaspolíticasdelforo.com"
> 
> Se entiende?
> ---------------------------------------
> ...



si entiendo..me imagine! no hay problema! mira compre dos tda 2050 de la marca st nose si son originales pero me dijo que son buenos... que me decis vos ? y tambien queria saber tengo un home theater que no me andan 2 salidas y nose cual tda puede andar mal si es que es eso... lleva los tda 2030, ya le habia cambiado 2....


----------



## Tavo (Jun 1, 2011)

electroo dijo:


> si entiendo..me imagine! no hay problema! mira compre dos tda 2050 de la marca st nose si son originales pero me dijo que son buenos... que me decis vos ?


No te puedo decir nada... Necesito fotos, al menos una bien de cerca! 
Yo los reconozco al primer vistazo, no hace falta lupa ni mirarlos bien. 



electroo dijo:


> ...y tambien queria saber tengo un home theater que no me andan 2 salidas y nose cual tda puede andar mal si es que es eso... lleva los tda 2030, ya le habia cambiado 2....


Fotos. Siempre son útiles.
Esto ya se va un poquito del tema, tendrías que hacer un tema nuevo o postear este problema *por acá*, creo que es el lugar más indicado.

Saludos.
PS: Respecto a la foto del chip, tratá de que no se vea una "nube de píxeles", sino algo bien definido, prefiero sacrificar distancia a coste de un poco de calidad... (digo esto porque no todas las cámaras tienen buen objetivo sacando fotos desde cerca; por si las dudas, acá los megapixeles no cuentan, lo que cuenta el el zoom óptico (tampoco el digital), y el objetivo de la cámara, obviamente).


----------



## tatajara (Jun 1, 2011)

> electroo dijo:
> si entiendo..me imagine! no hay problema! mira compre dos tda 2050 de la marca st nose si son originales pero me dijo que son buenos... que me decis vos ?
> No te puedo decir nada... Necesito fotos, al menos una bien de cerca!
> Yo los reconozco al primer vistazo, no hace falta lupa ni mirarlos bien.


Si tavo o que se fije y las letras parecen pintadas es original
No es así tavito ?
Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Jun 1, 2011)

tatajara dijo:


> Si tavo o que se fije y las letras parecen pintadas es original
> No es así tavito ?
> Saludos


No, lamentablemente eso no funciona en este caso, porque lamentablemente (no es por desmerecer a nadie) hay pocos que se dan cuenta de cual es original y cual es falsificado, hay que tener un ojo biónico mas o menos...  Yo si lo tengo. 

Si no, subite a algún edificio alto, me decís más o menos por dónde andás, cazo los binoculares y le echo un vistazo al chip... 

Dale, traé la foto.


----------



## electroo (Jun 1, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> No, lamentablemente eso no funciona en este caso, porque lamentablemente (no es por desmerecer a nadie) hay pocos que se dan cuenta de cual es original y cual es falsificado, hay que tener un ojo biónico mas o menos...  Yo si lo tengo.
> 
> Si no, subite a algún edificio alto, me decís más o menos por dónde andás, cazo los binoculares y le echo un vistazo al chip...
> 
> Dale, traé la foto.



jajaja! que risa!! aca te traigo las fotitos!! los pague algo de 8 pesos




















y ya que estoy te hago una consultita...como limpio la placa sin usar alcohol isopropiloco ya que el litro me sale 30 mangos :S y es solo para limpiar la placa no creo que lo compre... nose si hay alguna manera mas economica!


----------



## marke20 (Jun 1, 2011)

Las letras estan gravadas en el encapsulado! A mi me parecen originales jeje


----------



## Tavo (Jun 1, 2011)

electroo dijo:


> jajaja! que risa!! aca te traigo las fotitos!! los pague algo de 8 pesos...


Mmm, la verdad es que no sabría decirte con exactitud. Te faltó poner otra foto, al menos una, *del lado de atrás.* (lo que hace contacto con el disipador).
Por el momento no te quiero desilucionar. Por la inscripción *parecieran* ser originales. Lo que no me termina de convencer es que, en un chip original, las patitas pegadas al cuerpo del integrado suelen ser mas grusas, y de apoco van disminuyendo su ancho, generalmente cuando llegan a la curva de 100°... 
Poné una foto del lado de atrás, para rematar finalmente si es Original o no.

Acá encontré el enlace a un comentario mío, donde puse fotos para diferenciar un integrado TDA2050 original de uno falso. Prestá atención a las imágenes, y observá lo que comenté más arriba, respecto al grosor de las patas en todo su recorrido.
*Comparación entre intgrados TDA20XX originales y falsificados, fotos.*



electroo dijo:


> ... y ya que estoy te hago una consultita...*como limpio la placa sin usar alcohol isopropiloco* ya que el litro me sale 30 mangos :S y es solo para limpiar la placa no creo que lo compre... nose si hay alguna manera mas economica!


*Con alcohol común, hombre!!*
Alcohol Etílico común, el que tenés en tu casa para las heridas, guardado ahí en el cajoncito del baño, buscalo que ahí está.  

No solamente con alcohol: Antes de hacer cualquier cosa con la placa, comprate o conseguí un rollito de "Virulana" ->

Y limpiás la placa con eso y alcohol. Mojá bien el rollito y frotá con fuerza, hasta que quede bien brillante. Luego de eso, *no le metas los dedos arriba ni nada!* Tratá de no tocar la cara de cobre. Recién ahí podés imprimir el circuito impreso en un papel (recomiendo una hoja de revista cualquiera, ya que el papel es satinado y es el mejor método casero; y si la impresión es con impresora láser, mucho mejor) y pasarlo a la placa con la técnica de planchado. Si nunca hiciste una placa, buscá por el foro que hay varios tutoriales respecto de esto.

Saludos.


----------



## electroo (Jun 1, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Mmm, la verdad es que no sabría decirte con exactitud. Te faltó poner otra foto, al menos una, *del lado de atrás.* (lo que hace contacto con el disipador).
> Por el momento no te quiero desilucionar. Por la inscripción *parecieran* ser originales. Lo que no me termina de convencer es que, en un chip original, las patitas pegadas al cuerpo del integrado suelen ser mas grusas, y de apoco van disminuyendo su ancho, generalmente cuando llegan a la curva de 100°...
> Poné una foto del lado de atrás, para rematar finalmente si es Original o no.
> 
> ...



si era para sacarme la duda tambien..me sirvio igual lo de la virulana...a pleno entonces! te agradesco!


----------



## Cacho (Jun 1, 2011)

Tavo, sé práctico 
Pedacito de virulana, un poquito de detergente y a frotar todo enjuagando frecuentemente. La idea es que la placa quede brillante y *levemente* marcada por la virulana.

Hecho eso, secar bien (una hoja de papel de cocina anda), se puede manosear todo lo que quieras hasta último momento. Ahí, apenas antes de ponerle el papel para la transferencia, se limpia con alcohol (etílico o isopropílico) o acetona (esa es más difícil de conseguir).

Papel, plancha, cloruro y good show 

La única ventaja de este sistema (el algodoncito para limpiar) es simplemente que no necesitás tener mucho cuidado de no tocar nada y esas cosas 

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Jun 1, 2011)

Nop! Lamentablemente NO son originales. 

Es una copia muy fiel por la inscripción, pero NO son originales ni ahí. Que venga y me lo discuta quien quiera, porque estoy más que re-contra seguro de lo que digo, no me cabe ni un 1% de duda. 

Es una lástima. Pero no hay problema. Esos chips funcionan igual. El amplificador va a andar igual, no te hagas problemas. Si algún día conseguís los originales, los cambiás y listo.

Saludos.

Cacho: Escribimos los dos al mismo tiempo. Bueno, tenés razón, yo también hago eso hasta el último momento de apoyar el papel y pegarlo con cinta, justo antes de eso limpio con "*quitaesmalte*"
(no gente, no! no me pinto las uñas, es de mi vieja! ).


----------



## electroo (Jun 1, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Nop! Lamentablemente NO son originales.
> 
> Es una copia muy fiel por la inscripción, pero NO son originales ni ahí. Que venga y me lo discuta quien quiera, porque estoy más que re-contra seguro de lo que digo, no me cabe ni un 1% de duda.
> 
> ...



bueno lpm...! si me dijo que eran buenos dentro de todos...igual voy a armarlo con esos y buscando originales! basta de cosas truchas!  voy a recorrer rosario un poco jaja 
Malditos tda truchos!! se puede preguntar sobre otro tema ?


----------



## Tavo (Jun 1, 2011)

electroo dijo:


> bueno lpm...! si me dijo que eran buenos dentro de todos...igual voy a armarlo con esos y buscando originales! basta de cosas truchas!  voy a recorrer rosario un poco jaja
> Malditos tda truchos!!


Tampoco se te vino el fin del mundo che, a cualquiera le pasa. Recorré otras casas de electrónica, todas las de tu ciudad, y NO COMPRES hasta no estar seguro. Antes de ir, pegale una mirada a las fotos de los originales, fijate todas sus características, para que no te vuelvan a garcar. Seguro que conseguís originales.
Y como último consejo, que le digo a todo el mundo: NO confíes en el vendedor. Jamás te va a decir " y.. no, estos no son originales, son truchos..." NO!! Siempre desconfiá, desconfiá de todo, porque son todos unos chantas. 



electroo dijo:


> Se puede preguntar sobre otro tema ?


Si, preguntá todo lo que quieras, pero hacelo en el tema indicado. Este tema habla solamente el amplificador y dudas referentes a él, tratá de conservar el tema de la conversación.
Si el tema trata del amplificador, adelante; si es por otra cosa, hacelo en "Sala de Charla" o en algún otro lugar adecuado.

Saludos.


----------



## electroo (Jun 1, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Tampoco se te vino el fin del mundo che, a cualquiera le pasa. Recorré otras casas de electrónica, todas las de tu ciudad, y NO COMPRES hasta no estar seguro. Antes de ir, pegale una mirada a las fotos de los originales, fijate todas sus características, para que no te vuelvan a garcar. Seguro que conseguís originales.
> 
> no, pero seguro! nada mas que como en mi lugar no venden nada de electrónica me vine a otro lado y ahora tengo q buscar otra casa..pero no es problema! es lo de menos!
> 
> ...


es sobre un home theater mio..buscalo en sala de charla que se llama ayuda home theater! ;D


----------



## Tavo (Jun 1, 2011)

Che, fijate que ya es la segunda vez que estás citando mal. De vuelta quedan mezcladas mis palabras con las tuyas, dentro de la misma cita, eso no debe quedar así.

Así es como se hace correctamente:

```
[QUOTE=Tavo] Acá van MIS palabras. FIN. [[B]/[/B]QUOTE]
Acá van TUS palabras.
```

Fijate que no al pedo está la *barra transversal* " / " delante de la palabra *QUOTE*. Eso indica que ahí termina la cita. Después de eso ya podés escribir tus palabras. 

Se entiende?


----------



## electroo (Jun 1, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Tampoco se te vino el fin del mundo che, a cualquiera le pasa. Recorré otras casas de electrónica, todas las de tu ciudad, y NO COMPRES hasta no estar seguro. Antes de ir, pegale una mirada a las fotos de los originales, fijate todas sus características, para que no te vuelvan a garcar. Seguro que conseguís originales.
> Y como último consejo, que le digo a todo el mundo: NO confíes en el vendedor. Jamás te va a decir " y.. no, estos no son originales, son truchos..." NO!! Siempre desconfiá, desconfiá de todo, porque son todos unos chantas.
> 
> 
> ...




no, pero seguro! nada mas que como en mi lugar no venden nada de electrónic
a me vine a otro lado y ahora tengo q buscar otra casa..pero no es problema! es lo de menos! 


tenes toda la razón! terribles chantas!

es sobre un home theater mio..buscalo en sala de charla que se llama ayuda home theater! 


ahora si... ja no me habia dado cuenta!


----------



## marke20 (Jun 1, 2011)

Que ojo Tavo jaja, jamas me hubiera dado cuenta,los hubiera dado por originales si me tocaban a mi. Es mas ahora estoy dudando de los mios... voy a tener q revisar!


----------



## Tavo (Jun 1, 2011)

marke20 dijo:


> Que ojo Tavo jaja, jamas me hubiera dado cuenta,los hubiera dado por originales si me tocaban a mi. Es mas ahora estoy dudando de los mios... voy a tener q revisar!



Y... Así dice el dicho "El que se quema con leche, ve la vaca y llora..."

Ya me "quemé" varias veces con integrados truchos (no fueron muchas, bastó darme cuenta la diferencia). No solo hay que mirarlos por el frente, también hay que mirar las patas y la superficie metálica trasera; esta forma, en los originales es como un *trapecio*. Y la superficie es bien OPACA y rugosa, jamás es brillante. 
Mirá, en esta imagen se aprecia bastante bien como es la superficie metálica trasera:






Y en esta otra se aprecia bien como los pines (patas) son bien gruesos ni bien comienzan, luego cuando llega el ángulo de casi 90° se hacen más finos.






Y la superficie de los pines suele ser como _blanca_, como si tuviese un recubrimiento de algún polvillo... Eso es seña de que es original.

No hay vez que me hagan dudar, esto es ciencia cierta, no hay ni una falsificación que sea tan "real" como para no darse cuenta. Y si así fuese, tomaría un TDA2050 original y lo pesaría con muchísima precisión (en una farmacia me pueden hacer el favor, donde pesan las pastillas). Entonces tomaría la falsificación y lo pesaría también. Tengo la seguridad de que el peso no va a ser el mismo... 

Soy así de jod****. *Original o NADA*. No me va eso de "este anda igual". NO.

Saludos.


----------



## electroo (Jun 2, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Y... Así dice el dicho "El que se quema con leche, ve la vaca y llora..."
> 
> Ya me "quemé" varias veces con integrados truchos (no fueron muchas, bastó darme cuenta la diferencia). No solo hay que mirarlos por el frente, también hay que mirar las patas y la superficie metálica trasera; esta forma, en los originales es como un *trapecio*. Y la superficie es bien OPACA y rugosa, jamás es brillante.
> Mirá, en esta imagen se aprecia bastante bien como es la superficie metálica trasera:
> ...




bueno creo que ya aprendi la leccion! jaja! ahora con estos consejos voy a saber al toque si son truchos o no...!

tavo tengo un home theater con unos tda 2030 le podria poner unos mejores ?



			
				electroo dijo:
			
		

> bueno creo que ya aprendi la leccion! jaja! ahora con estos consejos voy a saber al toque si son truchos o no...!
> 
> tavo tengo un home theater con unos tda 2030 le podria poner unos mejores ?



otra cosita...lei un comentario tuyo... espero tu nuevo proyecto con los tda 2050 4ch... me vuelve loco esa idea...es justo lo que necesito... como va ese tema ?


----------



## Norberto Jorge Larrosa (Jun 3, 2011)

hola tavo. primeramente deseo felicitarte por haber resumido tanto el circuito del amplificador, es increible lo que hiciste. Deseo hacerte unas preguntas:

1) podrias mandarme el pcb del circuito? es para poder ver bien las conexiones (las he visto en el pdf pero no logro reconocer bien las conexiones)
2) El amplificador te anduvo bien? (es que lo necesito para un proyecto con unos compañeros y ya hemos hecho algunos que no nos anduvieron)
3) si te anduvo podrias mostrarme algun video o algo?

Perdona las molestias. GRACIAS


----------



## marke20 (Jun 3, 2011)

Norberto Jorge Larrosa dijo:


> hola tavo. primeramente deseo felicitarte por haber resumido tanto el circuito del amplificador, es increible lo que hiciste. Deseo hacerte unas preguntas:
> 
> 1) podrias mandarme el pcb del circuito? es para poder ver bien las conexiones (las he visto en el pdf pero no logro reconocer bien las conexiones)
> 2) El amplificador te anduvo bien? (es que lo necesito para un proyecto con unos compañeros y ya hemos hecho algunos que no nos anduvieron)
> ...



El amplificador ANDA, y divinamente!
Te lo dice una persona que eligio este ampli como su primer proyecto, asique si me funco a mi, le funca a cualquiera jaja.
Lo que si trata de conseguir TDA originales, fijate que recien se hablo bastante de ese tema y de como reconocerlas.


----------



## Tavo (Jun 3, 2011)

Norberto Jorge Larrosa dijo:


> hola tavo. primeramente deseo felicitarte por haber resumido tanto el circuito del amplificador, es increible lo que hiciste. Deseo hacerte unas preguntas:
> 
> 1) podrias mandarme el pcb del circuito? es para poder ver bien las conexiones (las he visto en el pdf pero no logro reconocer bien las conexiones)
> 2) El amplificador te anduvo bien? (es que lo necesito para un proyecto con unos compañeros y ya hemos hecho algunos que no nos anduvieron)
> ...



Hola, bienvenido al foro.

1) El PCB del amplificador está en el archivo *pdf subido en el primer post. Las conexiones son muy simples, siempre GND está del lado de la izquierda, entonces:
GND In (entrada de audio), -V GND +V, GND Out (salida).
No hay más complicaciones.

2) Si está subido al foro es obvio que está probado y funcionando. Hay varios que ya lo han hecho y verás que todos funcionan perfectamente.

3) Respondido en el punto 2.
No creo necesario hacer o mostrarte un video, ya que esto es lo más lógico que hay! 
Con solo mirar el esquemático (datasheet) y el diseño de PCB publicado no hacen falta más pruebas, esto es lógica pura.

Saludos.



marke20 dijo:


> Que ojo Tavo jaja, jamas me hubiera dado cuenta,los hubiera dado por originales si me tocaban a mi. Es mas ahora estoy dudando de los mios... voy a tener q revisar!



Ahora que re-leo tu comentario: No marke, no dudes de los tuyos, que son originales. Ya nos mostraste unas fotos unas cuántas páginas más atrás, y se alcanzaba a ver bien la parte de atrás del integrado... Te lo dije yo mismo, que eran originales. 

Saludos!


----------



## Norberto Jorge Larrosa (Jun 3, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Hola, bienvenido al foro.
> 
> 1) El PCB del amplificador está en el archivo *pdf subido en el primer post. Las conexiones son muy simples, siempre GND está del lado de la izquierda, entonces:
> GND In (entrada de audio), -V GND +V, GND Out (salida).
> ...





muchas gracias por las respuestas y disculpa por la tercer pregunta es que siempre soy asi 

una ultima pregunta y no te jodo mas. que representa cada una de las borneras y cual es positivo y negativo, etc? eso es lo que mas me confunde hasta ahora.

MUCHAS GRACIAS POR TODO


----------



## Tavo (Jun 4, 2011)

Norberto Jorge Larrosa dijo:


> una ultima pregunta y no te jodo mas. que representa cada una de las borneras y cual es positivo y negativo, etc? eso es lo que mas me confunde hasta ahora.


No es molestia hombre.

Las conexiones son bien simples, creo que ya te las expliqué en el anterior comentario, por las dudas voy a hacer una imagen... Espero que entiendas de este modo.



Ya no se me ocurre de que otro modo explicarte. Si seguís sin entender, mirá el PCB y deducí donde va la alimentación (seguí las pistas, es fácil!), dónde van las entradas y donde las salidas.



			
				Diego German dijo:
			
		

> He ahi tu problema La impresora debe si o si ser a laser si vas a ocupar el metodo de planchado para que el toner se adhiera al cobre
> 
> saludos...


Claaaaro. Por eso no traspasaba nada al cobre.

Si no conseguís impresora láser, entonces imprimí de nuevo en TU impresora y hacé unas fotocopias -> La fotocopiadora trabaja con tonner, igual que las impresoras láser.

Saludos.


----------



## Norberto Jorge Larrosa (Jun 4, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> No es molestia hombre.
> 
> Las conexiones son bien simples, creo que ya te las expliqué en el anterior comentario, por las dudas voy a hacer una imagen... Espero que entiendas de este modo.
> 
> ...


----------



## chacarock (Jun 5, 2011)

no se si es el lugar correcto para pregutar , cualquier cosa me lo mderan al mensaje,

tengo un disipador un poco incomodo, puedo cablear los chips? o eso meteria ruidos o algo por el estilo?

saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 5, 2011)

chaca: mientras no hagas cables demasiado largos no deberia haber problemas , y/o enroscá los cables ...
Eso si no tenes mas remedio , son MUCHOS no como un transistor simple...

RESPECTO A PAPELES PARA EL PCB : Ya hay otro hilo sobre esto y para la Plancha e Impresora Laser LO MEJOR es la parte de atras del vinilo que se usa para carteles o el propio "Contac" !!!!


----------



## tatajara (Jun 5, 2011)

> no se si es el lugar correcto para pregutar , cualquier cosa me lo mderan al mensaje,
> 
> tengo un disipador un poco incomodo, puedo cablear los chips? o eso meteria ruidos o algo por el estilo?
> 
> saludos





> chaca: mientras no hagas cables demasiado largos no deberia haber problemas , y/o enroscá los cables ...
> Eso si no tenes mas remedio , son MUCHOS no como un transistor simple...


Eso mismo lo más cortos posibles perooo no se podría modificar ese disipador
Subí una foto del disipador y te ayudamos para ver si se puede reformar
Saludos


----------



## Pelelalo (Jun 6, 2011)

Ando buscando un transformador para este ampli pero no consigo nada. En mi ciudad nada, en ebay tampoco veo nada. Así que me pregunto: ¿donde coñ... lo consigo?

PD: Siento la pregunta, es la frustración que me está matando.


----------



## Tavo (Jun 6, 2011)

Pelelalo dijo:


> Ando buscando un transformador para este ampli pero no consigo nada. En mi ciudad nada, en ebay tampoco veo nada. Así que me pregunto: ¿donde coñ... lo consigo?
> 
> PD: Siento la pregunta, es la frustración que me está matando.



Mmm, hay varias opciones, bah, no son muchas, pero al menos 3.

*1)* Lo que más recomiendo es mandar a hacer un transformador a medida, de 17+17V 5A (digo 5A porque generalmente si pedimos 4A, lo van a hacer en núcleo de 100VA, y ya que estamos aprovechamos bien el núcleo y lo hacemos de 5A. )

*2)* Podés preguntar en alguna casa donde vendan alarmas, por en ellas se suelen utilizar transformadores de 16V 3A. Con uno no sería suficiente, pero si juntamos dos, podemos obtener una buena fuente partida. Primarios en paralelo, secundarios en serie: La unión entre ambos secundarios es el punto medio. 

*3)* También se suele conseguir transformadores de 15+15V 3A, es una "medida" comercial, así que es posible que lo consigas...

No se por dónde vivís. Mi consejo es que no bajes los brazos, seguí preguntando que ya vas a encontrar!! En tu ciudad no hay nadie que se dedique a hacer bobinados/transformadores?

*Saludos!*


----------



## tatajara (Jun 6, 2011)

Y si no reformar uno que tengas a mano en el taller esa es otra opción
No desesperemos que ya va a parecer alguno che jaja
Saludos


----------



## marke20 (Jun 6, 2011)

Fijate que 15+15 por 3A es una medida muuuuy comercial... yo uso ese trafo y todo funciona muy lindo. Se que no estoy sacandole toda la potencia a los TDA pero te aseguro que no es poca igualmente.
Si no conseguis el trafo pero si conseguis alguien que te lo bobina ya podrias aprovechar y hacerte el de 17+17 por 5A, con el que vas andar sobrado para meterle un pre, leds y todos los chiches. Eso si, conseguite un buen disipador ya que a mi por ejemplo con 15+15 me calientan de una manera interesante (alrededor de 60ºC con un disipador ZD-9).

Suerte!


----------



## Tavo (Jun 6, 2011)

marke20 dijo:


> (alrededor de 60ºC con un disipador *ZD-9*).


Bueno, digamos que el ZD-9 tampoco es eeeeeeeel disipador... no? 

El primer módulo que armé (el ampli del primer post, ese mismo) ya no lo tengo conmigo, pero recuerdo que tenía un buen disipador (el de la foto). Aún con ese NO era suficiente para que trabaje cómodo.

Pero más tarde armé la versión "Fuente On-Board" y le puse un disipador bieeeeen lindo. 
Con este, estando el ampli "al palo", los chips ni se enteran, está totalmente frío, y después de un buen rato apenas empieza a entibiar. 

Ver el archivo adjunto 48849

Este todavía no lo tengo montado!! Pero es por falta de *$*alud y *dinero*...  
Ya pronto va a estar donde corresponde, en su gabinete.

Saludos gente!


----------



## tatajara (Jun 6, 2011)

> Este todavía no lo tengo montado!! Pero es por falta de $alud y dinero...
> Ya pronto va a estar donde corresponde, en su gabinete.


Bueno eso es lo de menos por ahora se ve muy lindo igual  y no es que no le preste importancia a los gabinetes pero así se ve muy lindo
PD: yo pongo casi todo en un gabinete
Saludos


----------



## Pelelalo (Jun 7, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Mmm, hay varias opciones, bah, no son muchas, pero al menos 3.
> 
> *1)* Lo que más recomiendo es mandar a hacer un transformador a medida, de 17+17V 5A (digo 5A porque generalmente si pedimos 4A, lo van a hacer en núcleo de 100VA, y ya que estamos aprovechamos bien el núcleo y lo hacemos de 5A. )
> 
> ...



Gracias por tus consejos, buscaré esas opciones que me das.


----------



## marke20 (Jun 7, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Bueno, digamos que el ZD-9 tampoco es eeeeeeeel disipador... no?
> 
> El primer módulo que armé (el ampli del primer post, ese mismo) ya no lo tengo conmigo, pero recuerdo que tenía un buen disipador (el de la foto). Aún con ese NO era suficiente para que trabaje cómodo.
> 
> ...



Jajajaja, es cierto que es chico, pero bueno es lo que hay.
Igualmente no me quejo de el ya que la temperatura no sobrepasa este limite por mas horas y horas que le de. Un dia lo deje prendido sin querer toda la noche y cuando lo toque seguia estable (se podia tocar). Vuelvo a aclarar que lo estoy usando con 15+15v


----------



## Tavo (Jun 7, 2011)

marke20 dijo:


> Vuelvo a aclarar que lo estoy usando con 15+15v


Claro, acá está la diferencia...  Yo lo tengo con 17+17Ac, y no puedo jugar con el tamaño porque se pasa de vueltas.. jeje

Saludos.


----------



## Pelelalo (Jun 7, 2011)

Perdonen pero un Transformador 15+15V 6VA no es lo mismo que Transformador 15+15V 6 Amperios??? Supongo que VA son unidades de potencia aparente.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 7, 2011)

Pelelalo dijo:


> Perdonen pero un Transformador 15+15V 6VA no es lo mismo que Transformador 15+15V 6 Amperios??? Supongo que VA son unidades de potencia aparente.


Ese trafo es de 200mA, y sí, la potencia declarada es la total del transformador.


----------



## Pelelalo (Jun 7, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Ese trafo es de 200mA, y sí, la potencia declarada es la total del transformador.



Me lo estaba imaginando. Gracias ezavalla.

Vengo de una tienda que me venden 15+15V a 3A por más de 40€ y un 16+16V a 2A por 37€. A mi me parece un abuso.:enfadado:


----------



## Cacho (Jun 7, 2011)

Como te dice EZ, los _VA_ (Volt Ampere) te dan la potencia aparente  del trafo.

Cálculo: 
-15V+15V=30V. He ahí la tensión total del secundario.
-Potencia: 6VA y P=V*I, entonces I=P/V y eso quiere decir que I=6VA/30V,  simplificamos los Volt y queda I=0,2A.

Si lo que buscás son 15V+15V y *6A* (no _VA_), son 30V y  6A=>180W. Si fueran 3A (eso es más coherente para este caso) te da un  trafo de 30V*3A=90W.
Esos números son la potencia real del trafo, y esa potencia es (poco más  o menos) el 80% de la aparente (que se mide en VA).

Y sí, parecen caros los trafos que te ofrecieron estos señores...

Saludos


----------



## Pelelalo (Jun 7, 2011)

Gracias cacho. La explicación te quedo mu buena.

Estoy por la web a ver si pillo alguien que los venda, pero nada. Creo que intentaré alguna otra alternativa. No se cual, pero alguna saldrá.


----------



## Chris (Jun 7, 2011)

Me podrian aclarar cuales sn los riesgos de alimentarlo con +-25v no estoy usando un transformador con punto medio sino un doblador de tendion con un transformador de 19v 4.5A eldoblador es de construyasuvideorockola y hasta la prueba no ha pasado nada creen que a la larga se quemen los tda???


----------



## Tavo (Jun 8, 2011)

Fijate, la tensión máxima que soportan (según hoja de datos) es de +-25Vcc. Tratá de no pasar esa tensión... A lo mejor, se me ocurre que como estás usando doblador de tensión, la tensión debe andar un poco más abajo que lo teórico, porque vos estás consumiendo los + y - desde un solo extremo del transformador (eso es lo que hace es doblador), quizá no tengas problemas...

Tendrías que medir con un téster cuánta tensión tenés en contínua, y aplicarle una carga y medir en ese instante, si la tensión baja un poco mejor...

Saludos.


----------



## marke20 (Jun 8, 2011)

Chris dijo:


> Me podrian aclarar cuales sn los riesgos de alimentarlo con +-25v no estoy usando un transformador con punto medio sino un doblador de tendion con un transformador de 19v 4.5A eldoblador es de construyasuvideorockola y hasta la prueba no ha pasado nada creen que a la larga se quemen los tda???



Ademas de lo que te dijo Tavo anda pensando en un disipador bien generoso para tus TDA


----------



## Chris (Jun 8, 2011)

El discipador ya lo puse es grande y uso ventilacion forzada y ya lo tengo funcionando en su gabinete y todo anda 10


----------



## marke20 (Jun 8, 2011)

Es buen saber que los TDA trabajan bien incluso forzados. Dentro de un par de semanas comentanos como sigue la cosa, a ver si se mantiene en el tiempo


----------



## Chris (Jun 8, 2011)

pues eso espero porque le di a todo volumen y si con la ventilacion forzada aguanto tibio claro que con con una carga de 8 no se que pasara si pongo 4 pero si trabajan muy bien y no creo que esten forzados.


----------



## Tavo (Jun 9, 2011)

Bueno, esperamos *unas fotos* de tu montaje. Me alegro que te haya servido.

Saludos!


----------



## almendra (Jun 9, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Bueno, esperamos *unas fotos* de tu montaje. Me alegro que te haya servido.
> 
> Saludos!



hola tavo...muy lindo tu proyecto! 
me quedo duda de como conectar el filtro...

el amplificador de 60w con dos tda 2050 con tonos lleva un transformador de 18v 4amp que pasa si le consigo uno de 18v 5 amp ?


----------



## marke20 (Jun 9, 2011)

almendra dijo:


> hola tavo...muy lindo tu proyecto!
> me quedo duda de como conectar el filtro...
> 
> el amplificador de 60w con dos tda 2050 con tonos lleva un transformador de 18v 4amp que pasa si le consigo uno de 18v 5 amp ?



Vos te referis al ampli con TDA puenteados? Si es ese no vas a sacar 60w... segun Tavo andarias por los 45w. A 18+18v te estaria pasando (alguien corrijame si me equivoco) lo que le pasa al compañero unos mensajes mas arriba, lee estos ultimos mensajes y atenete a las consecuencias jaja.

De cualquier modo este post no trata sobre la configuracion TDA en puente, es eso lo que decis o te entendi mal?


----------



## almendra (Jun 9, 2011)

marke20 dijo:


> Vos te referis al ampli con TDA puenteados? Si es ese no vas a sacar 60w... segun Tavo andarias por los 45w. A 18+18v te estaria pasando (alguien corrijame si me equivoco) lo que le pasa al compañero unos mensajes mas arriba, lee estos ultimos mensajes y atenete a las consecuencias jaja.
> 
> De cualquier modo este post no trata sobre la configuracion TDA en puente, es eso lo que decis o te entendi mal?



lo digo por este pdf, que dice transformador de 18v 4 amp
http://www.slideshare.net/Videorockola/amplificador-de-60w-con-control-de-tonos


----------



## Tavo (Jun 9, 2011)

almendra dijo:


> lo digo por este pdf, que dice transformador de 18v 4 amp
> http://www.slideshare.net/Videorockola/amplificador-de-60w-con-control-de-tonos



Y por qué posteás tu pregunta por acá??  Este tema no tiene nada que ver, acá no se habla de ningún amplificador puente, el presentado es un Estéreo.

Deberías ir al Subforo Sala de charla o alguno más indicado para hacer la pregunta.

Saludos.
PS: Marke, quizá en puente sea un poco más de potencia, en 4 ohms se puede llegar "fácil" a los 50W. En 8 serán unos... 40-45... Por ahí.  (siempre hablando de potencia real R.M.S.)


----------



## almendra (Jun 9, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Y por qué posteás tu pregunta por acá??  Este tema no tiene nada que ver, acá no se habla de ningún amplificador puente, el presentado es un Estéreo.
> 
> Deberías ir al Subforo Sala de charla o alguno más indicado para hacer la pregunta.
> 
> ...



pero que tiene de diferente en puente o stereo ?


----------



## Cacho (Jun 9, 2011)

[Comment mode on]
Ay, ay, ay...
¿Por qué tengo la sensación de que sé lo que viene?
[Commento mode off]

En un ampli estéreo tenés dos canales, casi siempre idénticos, que pueden amplificar cada uno una señal independiente y sus salidas también lo son. Ahí se conectan dos parlantes, uno a cada salida.

En un ampli en puente (o _bridge_, en inglés) tenés dos amplificadores iguales y alimentados con la misma señal, pero en contrafase. Esto es la misma onda, pero invertida en uno con respecto al otro.
A la salida tenés eso mismo (dos ondas en contrafase) y con esas dos alimentás un solo parlante, idealmente duplicando así la tensión (y corriente) que tendrás en los bornes. Con eso se logra una potencia mayor.

Por lo pronto, posteaste lo de la fuente para el 2050 en todos lados menos en el sitio correcto. Seguí el link que te dejó Tavo más arriba, ahí tenés el hilo de ese ampli y los datos que necesitás (y se alimenta con un trafo simétrico, no con uno simple).

Saludos


----------



## almendra (Jun 10, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> [Comment mode on]
> Ay, ay, ay...
> ¿Por qué tengo la sensación de que sé lo que viene?
> [Commento mode off]
> ...



bueno muchisimas gracias! y conviene hacerlo puente ?


----------



## Cacho (Jun 10, 2011)

Como dijo un sabio una vez: Depende.

Analizá tus necesidades y de ahí sabrás si te conviene (o necesitás) hacer uno u otro.


----------



## marke20 (Jun 10, 2011)

almendra dijo:


> bueno muchisimas gracias! y conviene hacerlo puente ?



Lo que dice Cacho es tal cual, naturalmente. Primero tendrias que definir tus necesidades, es decir, porque queres ponerlo en modo puente, que te impulsa a eso?

Pista: Uno de los principales motivos de poner en puente dos etapas de potencia es aumentar la potencia entregada por el equipo utilizando un voltaje de alimentacion relativamente bajo. Aunque resignando un minimo de fidelidad, por lo menos segun el datasheet de los TDA2050.

Conclusion: Si el voltaje que puedas sacar de tu fuente no es un limitante, yo ya empezaria al menos a pensar en otra alternativa diferente al modo puente.


----------



## Chris (Jun 10, 2011)

Asi quedo mi montaje este es el album del amplificador espero les guste lo puse en el gabinete se un VHS sony dañado...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/album.php?albumid=464


----------



## angel36 (Jun 10, 2011)

te quedo genila loco ...bien por lo del gabinete.....que lo disfrutes!!!


----------



## Chris (Jun 10, 2011)

gracias y si lo disfrutare es un gran amplificador


----------



## marke20 (Jun 11, 2011)

Chris dijo:


> Asi quedo mi montaje este es el album del amplificador espero les guste lo puse en el gabinete se un VHS sony dañado...
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/album.php?albumid=464



Muy bueno che! Pedazo de disipador le pusiste jaja.
Una pregunta ya que mencione el disipador... esta atornillado a algo o solo a los TDA?


----------



## Introtuning (Jun 11, 2011)

Muy buena la pregunta de Maque20.un disipador tan grande sin fijar al pcb o en su defecto al gabinete,cortara las patas de los tda en poco tiempo debido a las vibraciones.si no esta amurado hacelo sin falta.

Me encanto tu gabinete.me encanta lo reciclado jejeje.


----------



## Chris (Jun 12, 2011)

si es un problema que esta pendiente pero apenas compre los tornillos lo atornillare por lo demas todo anda 10 y si quedo muy bien en el gabinete reciclado..


----------



## chacarock (Jun 12, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> chaca: mientras no hagas cables demasiado largos no deberia haber problemas , y/o enroscá los cables ...
> Eso si no tenes mas remedio , son MUCHOS no como un transistor simple...
> 
> RESPECTO A PAPELES PARA EL PCB : Ya hay otro hilo sobre esto y para la Plancha e Impresora Laser LO MEJOR es la parte de atras del vinilo que se usa para carteles o el propio "Contac" !!!!


Ver el archivo adjunto 48849


perdon la demora, tengo actualizaciones semanales 


es parecido a este, pero un poco mas alto, de los naranjas, pero preguntaba nomas, si se podria cortar, con la amoladora supongo, pero lo queria poner en un gabinetito de fuente de pc y si entre el disopador, tendre que ingeniarmelas para meter la placa del ampli, el pre el doblador de tencion y el trafito de dicroica, el que tengo ahora es el TDA2040 en puente

saludos y gracias por responder siempre, ha!!! cachooooooooooooo!!! amigo sureño, no se que hacer, justo el post de mariano que trata de los TDA no me llegan las notificaciones, nose que sera.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 12, 2011)

Arriba del todo tenés una opción que se llama "Herramientas". Ahí te da la opción de "Suscribirsea este tema" si es que no estás suscrito.

Si ya estás suscrito, entonces los mails te llegan o hay algo raro en tu definición de "mail" .
Acordate de que no te van a llegar con cada mensaje que se publique a menos que hayas visto en tema, que si no se te llena la casilla de notificaciones todas del mismo hilo.

Saludos


----------



## chacarock (Jun 26, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Arriba del todo tenés una opción que se llama "Herramientas". Ahí te da la opción de "Suscribirsea este tema" si es que no estás suscrito.
> 
> Si ya estás suscrito, entonces los mails te llegan o hay algo raro en tu definición de "mail" .
> Acordate de que no te van a llegar con cada mensaje que se publique a menos que hayas visto en tema, que si no se te llena la casilla de notificaciones todas del mismo hilo.
> ...



si, eso si se, tengo cienti y pico de suscripciones en temas, en el post de mariano estaba suscripto pero de la noche  a la mañana me dejaron de mandar los avisos a mi casilla de mail, me desuscribi y me volvi a suscribir a ver que pasa

un abazo y basta de offffffffffff


----------



## suberojoseluis (Jun 27, 2011)

hola. me quiero armar un sistema 7.1 quiero utilizar para los satelites tda2040 o tda2050. tengo un transformador que yo mismo arme de 14v 17 amp  queria saber si puedo conectar mas de 4 tda en este mismo transformador... se que el transformador es grande y los aguantaria, lo que no se es si esto probocaria que se escuche mal, que valla a aumentar la distorcion..


----------



## Pelelalo (Jun 28, 2011)

Por cierto, que altavoces están conectandole al 2050(potencia, diametro, resistencia)?


----------



## Tavo (Jun 28, 2011)

Pelelalo dijo:


> Por cierto, que altavoces están conectandole al 2050(potencia, diametro, resistencia)?



Por ahora, unos baffles medianos, con woofer de 6" 4Ω... Este ampli puede tirar hasta woofers de 8" en 4Ω... Recordá que son 30W, tampoco hay que exagerar vió... 

Saludos.



suberojoseluis dijo:


> hola. me quiero armar un sistema 7.1 quiero utilizar para los satelites tda2040 o tda2050. tengo un transformador que yo mismo arme de 14v 17 amp  queria saber si puedo conectar mas de 4 tda en este mismo transformador... se que el transformador es grande y los aguantaria, lo que no se es si esto probocaria que se escuche mal, que valla a aumentar la distorcion..


Este amplificador se alimenta con fuente partida (+/- Vcc), así que ya arrancaste mal. Y 14 amperes es una bestialidad, con uno de 17+17Vca 8A podés alimentar hasta 4 TDA2050 (4 canales de 30W)
Ese transformador no te sirve, tiene que ser de más tensión y con punto medio, para que la fuente sea partida.


----------



## suberojoseluis (Jun 29, 2011)

_Este amplificador se alimenta con fuente partida (+/- Vcc), así que ya arrancaste mal. Y 14 amperes es una bestialidad, con uno de 17+17Vca 8A podés alimentar hasta 4 TDA2050 (4 canales de 30W)
Ese transformador no te sirve, tiene que ser de más tensión y con punto medio, para que la fuente sea partida.[/QUOTE]



_hola, en el datasheet del 2050 dan un circuito con fuente no simetrica, crei que con este podria hacer mi sistema, de igual manera tengo unos reguladores de pc con la placa dañada, a estos les puedo quitar el autotransformador y creo que hacerme un transformador simetrico, el autotransformador es bastante grande. creo que aguantaria para unos 12 amp. segun el tamaño del nucleo. pero aun tengo dudas en que si pueda por lo menos conectar 5 de estos integrados. (si no baja la calidad del sonido)


----------



## mauu (Jun 29, 2011)

con ese transformador podes hacer unos tda 7377 que tiran la misma potencia y se alimenta con 12v a 15v.
Mariano Nicolau hizo un muy buen post con el 7377.
Creo que no te tenes que complicar con otra cosa.


----------



## suberojoseluis (Jun 29, 2011)

bueno es que ya compre los 7 tda2050. y sus componentes. solo me falta armarlos y el transformador. incluso ya arme uno para pruebas en un cartón y un transformador que tengo  tirado de 12+12 de 4a y suena de lo mas bello, me gusto su sonido, suenan bastante fuerte para lo barato que me salio.


----------



## mauu (Jun 29, 2011)

mmh pero con 4 amper te vas a quedar corto para 7 tda ´s.


----------



## todologi (Jun 29, 2011)

Que tal soy nuevo  en el foro, estoy haciendo un proyecto de audio pero desde siempre he tenido una duda reapecto a la potencia de salida de los integrados amplificadores de potencia (tda's) y la potencia marcada en los parlantes, esta debe ser menor igual o mayor a la potencia proporcionada por el tda???
Ojala alguien pudiera ayudarme


----------



## mauu (Jun 29, 2011)

la del integrado debe ser menor al del parlante para asi cuando lo pones al maximo no desconas el parlante. Pero tampoco debe ser exagerado! ojo!


----------



## suberojoseluis (Jun 29, 2011)

mauu dijo:


> mmh pero con 4 amper te vas a quedar corto para 7 tda ´s.



si, lo se, ese transformador solo lo utilice para hacer una prueba, estoy en eso de hacer el transformador, pero no se que sera mejor, si hacer dos  o tres o hacer uno solo para alimentar los 7 integrados​


----------



## Tavo (Jun 29, 2011)

suberojoseluis dijo:


> hola, en el datasheet del 2050 dan un circuito con fuente no simetrica, crei que con este podria hacer mi sistema


Podrías hacerlo así, pero nada tiene que ver ese proyecto con el que se plantea acá, que es un amplificador Estéreo que se alimenta con fuente simétrica.
Creo que deberías remitirte a un tema nuevo para hablar de ese proyecto, ya que este no es el hilo indicado.



todologi dijo:


> Que tal soy nuevo  en el foro, estoy haciendo un proyecto de audio pero desde siempre he tenido una duda reapecto a la potencia de salida de los integrados amplificadores de potencia (tda's) y la potencia marcada en los parlantes, esta debe ser menor igual o mayor a la potencia proporcionada por el tda???
> Ojala alguien pudiera ayudarme


Esto es muy subjetivo. Porque generalmente, en la mayoría de parlantes (99,9%) los fabricantes mienten respecto de este dato y exageran sin medida.
Si los datos de potencia admitida por el parlante fuesen realmente ciertos, el amplificador debería entregar la potencia que el parlante requiere.
Lo que dicen de poner parlantes de más potencia que el amplificador para "que aguanten", es una burrada muy grande, porque antes de que el parlante se descone o se rompa lo van a escuchar distorsionar, y no creo que eso sea agradable a los oídos!!! 

El límite de potencia suministrada a un parlante lo tienen que "censar" ustedes mismos.

Saludos.


----------



## todologi (Jul 19, 2011)

es decir que no hay forma de saber teoricamente cuanta potencia real soporta un parlante y su relacion con la potencia marcada en el mismo?????
ah y otra cosa, he leido muchas datasheets de tdas pero no se aun que factores de corriente de los mencionados en el data tomar en cuenta para el suministro de corriente del transfo que alimentarà mi circuito.
alguien sabe que dato de corriente mencionado en los datas tomar en cuenta???


----------



## Introtuning (Jul 19, 2011)

Todologi en los datasheet Hay en la mayoria un gráfico que te dice que potencia entrega ese esquema con cada tencion de alimentación.Sino en la tabla de especificaciones dice Vs y te menciona el pico máximo en funcionamiento.y el mínimo.

En el gráfico dice Vs &  W   te muestra la potencia resultante en base a la tencion de alimentación y la carga de los parlantes.


----------



## todologi (Jul 20, 2011)

si eso si lo se, lo de Vs, RL, potencia de salida, distorcion, y todo lo demas lo tengo muy claro, la cuestion es con la corriente que debe alimentar al tda, en el datasheet mencionan varios parametros de corriente y no se cual ni como tomarlos en cuenta para la corriente que deberà entregarme el transfo a utilizar???????


----------



## mijac27 (Jul 22, 2011)

hola Tavo!
me encanto el amplificador! ya estoy averiguando los componentes para armarlo. lo que no encuentro es un buen transformador, el mas grande que hay en mi ciudad es de 15+15v 2A. pero tengo en casa 2 transformadores que nose si sirven, uno es de una fuente auto estereo (para el estereo del auto) pero debe ser de 12+12v 3A segun calculos y el otro de un minicomponente aiwa que trabajaba con un stk4142II este ultimo nose que voltajes entrega debe ser mayor a 25v.

se podra reemplazar el TDA2050 por un LM1875 (por el tema del voltaje nadamas)? 

podrias subir el pcb en otro formato que no sea pdf o para el Livewire o similares?


----------



## osk_rin (Jul 26, 2011)

estos son los avances  de mi tda2050 cortesia de tavo. y claro que funciona excelente, muy buen trabajo hecho por el compañero tavo en el diseño del pcb, Aqui les dejo las fotos de como me quedo la placa


----------



## Tavo (Jul 26, 2011)

Te quedó buenísimo el ampli che... Esa es la versión con fuente On-Board... nadie la había hecho hasta el momento...
La placa te quedó excelente. Ahora esperamos las fotos del ampli completo en su gabinete!

Saludos che!

PS: Lástima que le borraste la firma... :/ Eso decía que era diseño de *DUCA Electrónica* (mi apellido). 

De paso, en esa página están las fotos del ese mismo ampli que armaste, pero mío.


----------



## osk_rin (Jul 26, 2011)

disculpa tavo, no estoy desmereciendo tu trabajo, solo que ignoraba que significaba esa firma asi es que la quite disculpa .
ahora que lo dices es verdad no he visto que hayan ensamblado este amplificador con fuente on board.

claro! ya tengo el gabinete, solo me hace falta adaptarlo, ya tengo la idea de como es que lo haré, y tambien cuento con los materiales solo me hace falta un pote, en cuanto lo termine, lo publico


----------



## osk_rin (Ago 10, 2011)

tavo. 

me di cuenta que el amplificador hace un ligero humm..., muy pero muy leve, se escucha si le acercas el oido al parlante. ya probe lo sig, coenxion de entrada a tierra, aleje el transformador de la placa, che que la conexiones a tierra, pero mi principal duda, el ligero hummm.. que se escucha es normal? 
tu amplificador suena asi? aclaro es muy leve apenas se percibe arcando el oido al parlante, perodon por mi duda pero es el primer tda2050 que armo y suepuestamente es hi-fi, agradeceria mucho si me respondes esa duda e inquietud, he llegado a pensar que los chips que compre son truchos, aunque el amplificador lo alimento con +-16v.

saludos.


----------



## Tavo (Ago 10, 2011)

Hola osk rin...

El amplificador que yo armé, el de las fotos, no hace ningún tipo de ruido... Es raro... Lo único que se puede escuchar es un leve "psssss" pero nada más, y alejado 1 metro del parlante ya ni se escucha... Creo que el concepto "Hi-Fi" está más aplicado a otras cosas, por ejemplo la respuesta en frecuencia, la distorsión, etc...

Saludos!


----------



## juanchilp (Ago 10, 2011)

ah menos de un metro del parlante si escuchas ese ruido no me me parece que sea tan normal , tengo un amplificador de 100w y no llega a los 20cm a escucharse el "hummm", si es como tu dices cada persona que pasa por al lado del parlante escucha ese ruido


----------



## Tavo (Ago 10, 2011)

La medida no la medí con nada, y seguro exageré bastante.

No sé, hagan lo que quieran, nadie les obliga a hacer este diseño. Yo confirmo que mi amplificador está armado como la gente y no tiene ningún tipo de problema ni ruidos raros. Cualquier amplificador, por más grande o chico que sea siempre hace un "pssss" o un "hisssss" y me parece de lo más normal y no es para preocuparse.
Si no están conformes con el diseño, entonces hagan su propia versión y listo.


----------



## juanchilp (Ago 10, 2011)

tavo no era para que te enojes y no fue una critca del diseño y se agradece mucho el aporte, simplemente creo que exagerastes un poco o algun problemica con tierra o tal vez un filtro de entrada no vendria nada mal. Saludos


----------



## osk_rin (Ago 10, 2011)

yo no me quejo, se que es normal, solo que no sabia que tanto era el ruidito, a 50 cm ya no se escucha tavo esta excelente tu diseño   y no es para tanto solo era una duda, no desesperes tavo, ya tengo idea de que puede estar pasando, cuando llegue a casa pruebo y comento la solución


----------



## juanchilp (Ago 10, 2011)

osk_rin tal vez te convendria poner un filtro EMI en la entrada al toma corriente para ver si hay menos ruido y chequear tierra si esta todo bien y ver poner una resistencia de 10 Ohm entre el chasis y el tierra, en la entrada del amplificador podrias probar poniendole un capacitor de 470pf en paralelo y una resistencia de 680 Ohm , si vez que sigue haciendo ruido tal vez ya el integrado tenga ese ruido


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 10, 2011)

Yo comenzaría mirando los recorridos y tendidos de las masas, el ruteo de cables y las conexiones de alimentación y masa...


----------



## electroconico (Ago 10, 2011)

Esto creo que ya lo habian pegado en otro hilo.

Pero igual les comento.

También escucho el ruido "ummmsss" pero se me hace muy normal , es minimo , es más , tengo que pegar las orejas a la bocina para escucharlo.A 50cm ya no escucho nada de nada.

Saludos!


----------



## suberojoseluis (Ago 10, 2011)

yo ya he armado 5 de estos y solo esucho un pequeño ruido pero solo si acerco el oido a las cornetas, no se eschan ya a unos treinta centimetros, yo lo tomo como normal, lo unico que tengo es que los alimento con un transformador 12+12 10amp y rectificada me da 17 v  cuando le subo el volumen al maximo siento que en los bajos se queda corto, no se si es por el voltaje.


----------



## electroconico (Ago 10, 2011)

suberojoseluis dijo:


> yo ya he armado 5 de estos y solo esucho un pequeño ruido pero solo si acerco el oido a las cornetas, no se eschan ya a unos treinta centimetros, yo lo tomo como normal, lo unico que tengo es que los alimento con un transformador 12+12 10amp y rectificada me da 17 v  cuando le subo el volumen al maximo siento que en los bajos se queda corto, no se si es por el voltaje.



Yo lo tengo con 23+23 vcd @5A en estereo y anda rebien .

Del banco de capacitores tengo 6600uF por rama.No he probado con voltajes menores.


----------



## osk_rin (Ago 10, 2011)

compañeros.

ya revise todo, desmonte la placa, revise componentes, prove otras fuentes conecte las tierras como debe de ser, y solo es un canal "chip" que hace ese molesto humm... que por cierto si se escucha bastante lejos, mientras tanto el otro canal "chip" funciona correctamente solo hace el muy ligero, shhh... que es lo normal, recuerdo que recien monte la placa no hacia absolutamente ningun ruido despues de un tiempo de uso empeso la falla y llegue a la conclusion que es el chip que esta mal, tal vez me vendieron unos truchos, mañana mismo compro uno nuevo en otra electronica que es de mas confianza aunque me cuestan el doble pero al parecer si son originales y ya les comento como me fue.

juan chilp, precisamente probe con los capacitores, pero no se incrusta el ruido por la entrada, el ruido que se cuela es como de corriente alterna asi como hacen las balastras o transformadores mal anclados
pero esa resistencia de 10 ohms no probe, muchas gracias por la recomendacion.

aqui estan las fotos de la placa, que habia puesto paginas atras:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/530915/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 11, 2011)

osk_rin dijo:


> aqui estan las fotos de la placa, que habia puesto paginas atras:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/530915/


Me parecía que lo había visto!
osk_rin:
El PCB de Tavo tiene un diseño hecho de una forma específica que vos no has respetado! Mirá el diseño original y vas a ver que el PCB de Tavo tiene "cortada" la pista de GND que dá la vuelta por el controno del PCB. Ese corte no es de casualidad ni por que no tuvo mas ganas de dibujar! El corte está para que esa GND sea una "masa en estrella" y no un loop como vos lo has dejado al poner cobre por todas partes. Así que tenés que cortar esa pista tal como está en el diseño original!!!
También tenés que conectar bien los cables de GND de los parlantes y NO PONERLOS en los conectores TB3 y TB4, sino mandarlos DIRECTAMENTE al GND de la fuente de alimentación.

Arreglá eso antes de cambiar nada...y luego fijate si el TDA está muerto.

PD: HAY QUE RESPETAR los diseños de los PCB y no hacerlos como a uno se le antoje.


----------



## Tavo (Ago 11, 2011)

Bien Eduardo... Ese consejo de cortar la GND fue tuyo. 

Mi amplificador no hace ningún tipo de ruido, como les decía, hace lo normal que hace cualquier amplificador: "hisssss" pero MUY suavecito, a 20 centímetros ya no se escucha para nada. O sea, es imposible percibir eso parado frente al baffle.

Por lo de no conectar la masa de los parlantes a las borneras... Es lo mismo eduardo, porque recordá que este diseño que hizo es de fuente on-board... Así que las masas van derecho a la masa general, o sea, a un costado de la placa, al igual que los capacitores de filtrado...

Recomiendo "cortar" la pista de GND que rodea el circuito; de esta forma se evita que se cree un bucle de masa, y es probable evitar ruidos...

Cuando me haga un tiempo voy a hacer un re-diseño de la placa, pero con un sistema de masas en estrella (star-ground). Y lo mismo con fuente on-board pero mejor diseñada.
El profe Zavalla me va a ayudar.  

Saludos gente...


----------



## osk_rin (Ago 11, 2011)

estimado ez. muchas gracias por la aclaracion pero anteriromente ya lo habia tomado en cuenta, ya habia analizado el pcb, porque recorde que mnicolau maneja precisamente ese diseño de las masas e inmediatamente hice ese recorte  no menti cuando dije:


osk_rin dijo:


> compañeros.
> ya revise todo,



y la placa actualmente tiene esa rayita aun asi persiste la falla. ez, tavo muchas gracias por su atencion y pasciencia, algun dia tenia que aprender y ahora lo estoy haciendo , ire a comprar un chip nuevo mejor


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 11, 2011)

@Tavo:
Ese PCB con la fuente encima no me convence...
No hay necesidad de ponerla ahí, ya que restringís el uso de la misma solo al amplificador, pero lo mas grave es que la unión de los caps de la fuente es el punto mas ruidoso de todo el sistema, así que hay que seguir algunas reglas para conectarlo correctamente...

@osk_rin:
Nadie dijo que mintieras, solo que hiciste referencia a unas fotos donde eso no aparece y mi respuesta se basa precisamente en esas fotos.

Saludos a ambos!


----------



## Tavo (Ago 11, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> @Tavo:
> Ese PCB con la fuente encima no me convence...
> No hay necesidad de ponerla ahí, ya que restringís el uso de la misma solo al amplificador, pero lo mas grave es que la unión de los caps de la fuente es el punto mas ruidoso de todo el sistema, así que hay que seguir algunas reglas para conectarlo correctamente...


Si... algo así me imaginé. Nunca te gustó el diseño con fuente on-board.

Eduardo, lo hice así porque creía que era mejor... He leído de varios comentarios de fogonazo que el acostumbra a hacer eso, a aplicar la fuente on-board, también he leído esto de otros; por eso me copié la idea.

Estaría bueno que, si no es mucho pedir, me alcances un esquema de bloques, o como mejor se entienda, de cómo lo harías vos, siempre manteniendo la dichosa fuente on-board...

Saludos Eduardo!


----------



## osk_rin (Ago 11, 2011)

no! no lo puedo arreglar  he hecho todo lo que se y nadamas no, se me hace que desistire y armare otra placa , no pude con esta y compre el chip nuevo:




y este es el primero que tenia.



pero resulto que el chip esta en perfectas condiciones, ya no se que mas hacer, solo se me ocurre hacer otras placas nuevas pero esta vez con todo separado,   

aqui esta la placa por lado de soldaduras, medi y probe todos los componentes capacitores con capacheck, y capacitometro y todo esta correcto, 



saludos y gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Tavo (Ago 11, 2011)

Hiciste todo al revés : El primer chip que tenías instalado era original, y este que compraste ahora es falsificado.

No se cuales siguen siendo tus problemas...!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 11, 2011)

@osk_rin:
Ya ahora veo como está hecho el PCB con fuente "on-board" .
Lo primero que te voy a decir es que quités todos los componentes del ese PCB y armá uno nuevo del modelo SIN FUENTE. Luego montás los caps y el puente rectificador en otro PCB o con cables, pero sacalos de ahí.
No vas a quitar el "hummmm" por la forma en que está ruteada la placa, por que tenés el punto medio de los caps directamente conectado a la línea de GND que toca la entrada a un par de cm. Además tenés las líneas de alimentación muy cercanas a pistas "sensibles" del amplificador.

@Tavo:
Fijate el comentario de arriba para solucionar algo de ese PCB, pero insisto: quitá la fuente de la plaqueta!!!!!


----------



## osk_rin (Ago 11, 2011)

mas claro ni el agua, haré  eso, sacare la fuente del pcb, y desde el comienzo comente que solo es un canal el que hace ruido, el otro esta perfecto. 

@Tavo.

si me di cuenta que el tda es pirata, pero solo lo solde para saber, si seguia haciendo el ruido, ya mañana me armo otras placas. 

saludos.


----------



## SERGIOD (Ago 11, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> @osk_rin:
> Ya ahora veo como está hecho el PCB con fuente "on-board" .
> Lo primero que te voy a decir es que quités todos los componentes del ese PCB y armá uno nuevo del modelo SIN FUENTE. Luego montás los caps y el puente rectificador en otro PCB o con cables, pero sacalos de ahí.
> No vas a quitar el "hummmm" por la forma en que está ruteada la placa, por que tenés el punto medio de los caps directamente conectado a la línea de GND que toca la entrada a un par de cm. Además tenés las líneas de alimentación muy cercanas a pistas "sensibles" del amplificador.
> ...



Ya intuia que era algo sobre la fuente excelente deducción 
como quien dice deben estar juntos pero no rrebueltos


----------



## Chris (Ene 14, 2012)

Amigos del foro me podrian ayudar arme dos de estos amplificadores y no me han dado problema soy nuevo en esto tengo nociones basicas de electronica y este amplificador le encanto a mi maestro de colegio asi que le ise uno peor me pidio la explicacion de este amplificador me podrian ayudar con la explicacion de cada componente no muy profundo lo basico .......gracias


----------



## marke20 (Ene 14, 2012)

Mira yo seguramente no sea el mas indicado para ayudarte pero podes empezar mirando el datasheet de los integrados.


----------



## Chris (Ene 14, 2012)

Ta los vi pero quiero una explicación mas tecnica para darle una explicacion a mi profesor


----------



## Tavo (Ene 14, 2012)

Lo primero que tenés que hacer es abrir la cabeza, es gratis y no produce impotencia sexual. Sin miedos.

Lo segundo, leer la lista que sugiero a continuación y comprenderla:

*1)* Como bien te dijeron arriba, tenés que bajarte el datasheet del circuito integrado TDA2050 y leerlo, o al menos tener una noción del contenido que tiene, y analizarlo unos minutos.

*2)* Tenés que separar en bloques las etapas: Alimentación de corriente del circuito (filtros de by-pass), entrada de audio, realimentación de señal, salida de audio amplificada, red zóbel (470nF + 2,2Ω)... Etc.

*3)* Una vez que separaste las etapas, necesitás comprender su funcionamiento y para qué sirve cada una. Entonces, mirá los componentes y pensá para qué fueron puestos ahí.

*4)* Luego, entendiendo medianamente el circuito, venís y nos contás cual es la conclusión que sacaste respecto del circuito y sus "bloques".

*5)* Seguidamente te diremos si tus conclusiones son correctas. Si lo son, ya podés explicarle al profesor el circuito.

*Saludos.*


----------



## kris (Jul 31, 2012)

Hola tavo te escribo para preguntarte, si no es mucha molestia, donde mandas a bobinar trafos y alguna casa de electrónica confiable. Leí en algún post que sos de Bahía Blanca, yo soy de Punta Alta. Te agradesco de antemano.saludos


----------



## Tavo (Ago 10, 2012)

kris dijo:


> Hola tavo te escribo para preguntarte, si no es mucha molestia, donde mandas a bobinar trafos y alguna casa de electrónica confiable. Leí en algún post que sos de Bahía Blanca, yo soy de Punta Alta. Te agradesco de antemano.saludos



Hola Kris, de casualidad veo tu mensaje porque hace más de 4 meses que no entraba al foro... 

En realidad no soy de Bahía Blanca, vivo en un pueblo más al norte a 130km de ahí. Los transformadores los mandaba a hacer a pedido a una casa que se llama *GARBIERO TRANSFORMADORES*, la casa queda en la calle Terrada al 1522 (si mal no recuerdo, en google sale). No son baratos, aclaro, pero son de una calidad sin comparación, por lejos, mucho mejores que los comerciales y hechos "de serie"... pero realmente si te interesa la calidad vale la pena.

Y casas de electrónica "confiables"... no te puedo decir mucho porque para mi ninguna son confiables, es decir, las veces que compraba siempre "un poquito de allá y un poquito de acá", nunca todo en una misma casa...

Saludos.


----------



## yuccez (Abr 26, 2013)

si alguien aun lee, este thread, quiero preguntar si es normal que se calienten los dos ic, aunque solo uno tenga señal de entrada??


----------

